#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Associacao de provedores, pagar menos no link

## oyama

Frequento um grupo de discursão de provedores e achei interessante para todos nos dono de provedor, então estou repassando para o grupo.


Senhores, estamos em negociação com as Teles para obter portas dial com
remuneração de tráfego, Digitronco com remuneração de tráfego e link a menos de
mil reais o mega.
Esta negociação já está bastante adiantada pela ABRAMULTI, associação que
congrega empresas com a licença SCM
Estamos conseguindo condições especiais porque temos um consumo comprovado de
304 megas de link e 10.125 portas/linhas.

Pedi e fui atendido em reunião com a Diretoria da Abramulti para incluir outros
provedores na mesma negociação.
Para isto, preciso que os interessados façam um cadastro em
www.viareal.com.br/form_isp3

INSTRUÇÔES:

Preencher os dados por empresa.
Quando a empresa operar em mais de uma cidade, o formulário permite que várias
cidades sejam cadastradas.
Cadastre a principal, depois clique em incluir outra cidade.
Só coloque link na cidade onde tem a tomada.
As informações serão utilizadas somente para esta negociação, não serão
repassadas a ninguém e nem utilizadas para qualquer outro fim. Somente eu,
pessoalmente, terei acesso a estas informações.

Terminadas as negociações, a empresa que se interessar em contratar pelos
valores obtidos, deverá se associar, como SCM (se tiver a licença) ou como
provedor, na ABRAMULTI.

Quem não se interessar poderá requisitar que as suas informações sejam retiradas
do banco de dados.

Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041

----------


## marcosddc

opa cara to nessa ai se puder so de salto-sp da certo ?

----------


## weziton

É somente para o estado de SP?

----------


## oyama

> opa cara to nessa ai se puder so de salto-sp da certo ?


E para todo o territorio nacional, o objetivo da associação e negociar um volume grande de links com as teles e fechar com a que der melhor preco no mega. A associação pretende negociar o mega a menos de R$1000.

----------


## oyama

> É somente para o estado de SP?



Para todo o territorio nacional!!!

----------


## andrequiri

naum levo fé q seja atendido em todo território nacional e por exemplo aki na minha cidad q a única q fornece link eh a brasiltelecom? ela vai kerer fazer um link d 1mb q custa 4mil por menos d 1mil pra concorrer com o ADSL!?!?

----------


## oyama

> naum levo fé q seja atendido em todo território nacional e por exemplo aki na minha cidad q a única q fornece link eh a brasiltelecom? ela vai kerer fazer um link d 1mb q custa 4mil por menos d 1mil pra concorrer com o ADSL!?!?


Pois acredite, Isto já existe, e uma pratica comum entre empresas que possuem data center em varias regiões, o problema e a disponibilidade da operadora no local do associado, esta informação obtive de meu gerente de contas. E uma tentativa válida e como não possui custo algum embarquei no projeto e o que vinher e LUCRO!!!

----------


## andrequiri

oyama blz kra, eu sinceramente não levo fé, essas operadoras soh kerem aproveitar e ferrar todo mundo do maior oa menor clientes deles.. Mais se esse milagre acontecer renascidos e felizes serão nossos provedores, mas se não der certo oyama pelo menos agente agradece pela esperança q vc está nos proporcionando.

----------


## Bruno

caro amigo oyama to dentro

----------


## oyama

Mais noticias do projeto, postado no forum [email protected] em 07/04/2005
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senhores, estamos na fase final das negociações com as operadoras para pagar menos por Link, E1, Portas dial e LD.
O novo imposto atrasou um pouco a finalização, mas estamos confiantes no sucesso porque os valores que já temos definidos são extremamente compensadores.
Estamos negociando mais de 500 megas de link e mais de 15000 portas/linhas.

Cuidado, existe uma operadora que ainda está negociando conosco, mas por fora está procurando os provedores e oferecendo algumas poucas vantagens por uma fidelização de 2 anos, numa tentativa de esvaziar o nosso movimento e evitar a queda muito acentuada dos preços.

Quando forem procurados, digam que os insumos estão sendo negociados em bloco pela Abramulti.

Não assinem nenhum contrato antes de terminarmos as nossas negociações que serão muito mais vantajosas. Se eles conseguirem esvaziar o nosso movimento, nunca mais conseguiremos as mesmas vantagens dos provedores gratuitos e grandes provedores nacionais.

RESISTAM.

Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041

----------

minha duvida tbm é igual do amigo ali... e nos locais que SÓ uma presta serviço?? conseguiriamos alguma coisa?

----------


## oyama

> minha duvida tbm é igual do amigo ali... e nos locais que SÓ uma presta serviço?? conseguiriamos alguma coisa?


Pesquisei no forum sobre sua pergunta e a respota está abaixo, mais acho válido fazer o cadastro pois só vai custar uns 5 minutos do seu tempo e nada mais. Se quiser pode tirar sua dúvida diretamente com a pessoa que cuida do projeto e se possivel poste aqui a resposta para conhecimento de todos.


Os dados de quem cuida do projeto:

Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041
[email protected]


Post do forum:
___________________________

De: "VIAREAL/YAHOO" <[email protected]> 
Data: Qui Mar 17, 2005 6:35 pm 
Assunto: Re: [provedores-brasil] Pagar Menos



Sim, nas 3 regiões.
Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041
----- Original Message -----
From: "Celso Jeff. Paganelli" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, March 17, 2005 5:31 PM
Subject: RES: [provedores-brasil] Pagar Menos



Vocês vão conseguir atender quem é do estado de São Paulo?



Falando principalmente em Telefônica e Embratel?



[]'s



Celso

----------


## Kandango

Se fosse fácil conseguir menores preços, uma Associação como a Global Info já teria conseguido isso a tempo, e olha que eles tem muitos associados.

----------


## oyama

> Se fosse fácil conseguir menores preços, uma Associação como a Global Info já teria conseguido isso a tempo, e olha que eles tem muitos associados.


Se a global info ainda não batalhou ou não teve iniciativa neste aspecto vamo aguardar ela ou outra associação lutar por melhores precos?!?! Estou repassando a noticia afinal não custa nada fazer o cadastro.

----------


## oyama

Mensagem: 8 
Data: Tue, 12 Apr 2005 15:33:57 -0300
De: "VIAREAL/YAHOO" <[email protected]>
Assunto: Link


Senhores, já estamos bem perto de definições sobre o link.
Peço a todos um pouco mais de paciência.

Todos tem que tomar muito cuidado para não deixarem as operadoras esvaziarem o nosso movimento.
Parece que aquela que estava assediando os provedores parou. Melhor assim.

Se as empresas aceitassem fechar contratos fora da nossa negociação, as operadoras nunca mais acreditariam em nossa união e poderíamos desistir de algum dia ter as mesmas condições dos grandes provedores e pouco a pouco seriamos engolidos.

Alguém acha que continuará no mercado somente com Internet discada e rádio por muitos anos, da maneira que a situação está hoje?
Claro que não. Os ADSL começam a chegar a periferia das cidades maiores e em todas as cidades menores.

As operadoras e as empresas de TV a cabo já estão instalando rádios pré Wimax em várias cidades.
Elas tem como subsidiar custos de instalação e comprar em grandes volumes.

Uma Associação, para continuar a ter associados, precisa ir além de oferecer vantagens financeiras para os Associados, precisa ter uma visão do futuro do negócio e tomar atitudes que conduzam a classe na direção correta.

O que uma Associação deve fazer para assistir corretamente a classe?

a.. Resolver os principais problemas urgentes - link e linhas caros. - Equipamentos caros e inadequados ao negócio. - concorrência predatória do monopólio de ADSL. 
b.. Oferecer suporte técnico e tecnológico, alem de promover o intercambio de informações entre os associados. 
c.. Facilitar a entrada dos Associados a novos mercados (iniciamos a operação de VoIp em todo o Brasil a partir de segunda feira passada e estamos negociando com algumas operadoras para representa-la em nossos municípios). 
d.. Atuar frente a Anatel e demais órgãos públicos no interesse dos Associados. 
e.. Atuar no judiciário para fazer valer nossos direitos quando não for possível através de negociações.
Enfim, unidos podemos conquistar vantagens e não nos sentirmos tão sós.

Saudações a todos.

Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041

----------


## mestre_dos_magos

Cara, se isso der certo seria uma maravilha...

----------


## oyama

> Cara, se isso der certo seria uma maravilha...


Tambem acho, antes de me engajar no projeto procurei informacoes sobre esse tipo de negociação com dois gerentes de contas de teles diferente e ele disse que e pratica comum.

----------


## hawk23

Olá Oyama , amigo vc tem previsões de quando essa negociação irá terminar, e as cidades que vão ser atendidas ? 

Desde Já GRATO .

----------


## mateuspok

Sou Técnico de um provedor wireless em Garopaba-SC, e gostaria de saber se vai chegar até aqui essa associação e de que forma nós estariamos interligados com vocês, aqui temos um link de 3mbps com a embratel...

----------


## oyama

> Sou Técnico de um provedor wireless em Garopaba-SC, e gostaria de saber se vai chegar até aqui essa associação e de que forma nós estariamos interligados com vocês, aqui temos um link de 3mbps com a embratel...


Se a operadora que o grupo fechar, tiver presença em sua area sim.

Mais detalhes entre em contato com a viareal, ele e que ta organizando. Eu estou repassando a informação.

----------


## oi

[size=18px] [/size]


Afinal qual o prazo ?[/b]

----------


## oyama

> [size=18px] [/size]
> 
> 
> Afinal qual o prazo ?[/b]


Ainda não foram concluidas as negociações, esta sem previsão.


Posta no grupo provedores do Yahoo.
___________________________________________
Data: Tue, 3 May 2005 13:40:02 -0300
De: "VIAREAL/YAHOO" <[email protected]>
Assunto: Re: Link

Marcelo, estamos na reta final.
É obvio que quando fecharmos nossa negociação, a operadora dona da conta 
atual vai tentar manter o cliente.
Para isto, poderá até fazer oferta igual ou melhor.
Todos teremos que pensar em equipe, e contratar com a empresa que negociou 
com a Associação.
Caso muitas empresas aceitem uma oferta fora da negociação em conjunto, 
perderemos a força para outras negociações e até outras reivindicações junto 
a ANATEl etc.
Todos sabemos que este é apenas um primeiro passo de uma longa caminhada que 
temos pela frente para fazermos valer os nossos direitos.
Sem União estaremos condenados a uma morte lenta, a contratação de um link 
mais barato, neste momento vai apenas adiar um pouco mais este fim.
Pensem a médio e longo prazo, quem se inscreveu para as negociações deve 
aguardar mais um pouco e contratar apenas com a empresa que acreditou em nós 
e fez a melhor oferta.

Saudações,

Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Marcelo" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, May 03, 2005 10:01 AM
Subject: Re: [provedores-brasil] Link



>> Urgente!
>> Alguma novidade sobre o link??
>> os caras da BrT estão ligando e oferecendo link mais barato do que tenho
>> hoje, preciso de alguma novidade.
>>
>> Marcelo Klippel

----------


## patrickcanton

E ai alguma novidade, estou fechando um link de 6 MB com a BrT e preciso ter alguma posição sobre a negociação.

----------


## oyama

> E ai alguma novidade, estou fechando um link de 6 MB com a BrT e preciso ter alguma posição sobre a negociação.


Fala patrick, vá direto a fonte e fale com o Manoel ele que esta a frente da negociação eu só estou passando a informação. Qualquer novidade eu posto aqui.


Contato do Manoel:

Manoel Santana Sobrinho 
Provedor Via Real 
Clique Seguro 
31 - 3769 2041

----------


## oyama

> E ai alguma novidade, estou fechando um link de 6 MB com a BrT e preciso ter alguma posição sobre a negociação.


Fala patrick, vá direto a fonte e fale com o Manoel ele que esta a frente da negociação eu só estou passando a informação. Qualquer novidade eu posto aqui.


Contato do Manoel:

Manoel Santana Sobrinho 
Provedor Via Real 
Clique Seguro 
31 - 3769 2041

----------


## Alberto-de

:Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  
pessoal é o seguinte to com um pequeno problema meu squid tá parando toda hora:

ele registra o seguinte nos logs


WARNING: Disk space over limit: 130352 KB > 102400 KB
icmpRecv: recv: (111) Connection refused
Closing Pinger socket on FD 18
Disk space over limit: 121556 KB > 102400 KB
WARNING: Disk space over limit: 113816 KB > 102400 KB
 WARNING: Disk space over limit: 107000 KB > 102400 KB

dai eu restarto ele dai ele volta normal mas logo logo ele cai:

alguem poderia me ajudar

----------


## Alberto-de

ops mandei errado
heheheh[

----------


## oyama

Estamos chegando na reta final, so falta chegar a contrato de 1mb por R$999,999  :Smile: , vejam o post abaixo e se liguem!!!

________________________
25 May 2005 10:23:01
Assunto: Pagar Menos

Senhores, está faltando muito pouco para terminarmos a compra de link em valores muito menores pela Abramulti.
A Telemar está terminando um estudo para abaixar ainda mais os preços.
Peço a todos que forem procurados pela Telemar para um estudo de viabilidade técnica, que recebam os funcionários da Operadora e passem as informações requisitadas.

Manoel Santana Sobrinho
Provedor Via Real
Clique Seguro
31 - 3769 2041

----------


## eduprog

estou muito interessado em tudo isto, porem nao consigo me cadastrar no formulario, gostaria que me enviasse um email para maiores detalhes [email protected] agradeco a atencao.

----------

> estou muito interessado em tudo isto, porem nao consigo me cadastrar no formulario, gostaria que me enviasse um email para maiores detalhes [email protected] agradeco a atencao.


Amigo só estou passando a informação, ligue para o Manoel ele e que esta a frente de tudo!!

----------


## oyama

> estou muito interessado em tudo isto, porem nao consigo me cadastrar no formulario, gostaria que me enviasse um email para maiores detalhes [email protected] agradeco a atencao.


Amigo só estou passando a informação, ligue para o Manoel ele e que esta a frente de tudo, nos post anterios tem os contatos dele.

----------

tb quero entrar na associacao dos provedores meus links aqui sao telemar... meu email eh: [email protected]

----------


## _AGM_

Afinal de contas, será beneficiado com esse preços menores apenas os provedores localizados em cidades atendidas pela Telemar???

Na minha cidade quem atende é única e exclusivamente a Brasil-Telecom... Esta empresa está nesta jogada também ou não???

----------


## oyama

Beleza, já recebi a visita da telemar agora como e que fica o link embratel que tenho aqui, tem como mim livrar da multa de 30% das parcelas vicentas, alguem já argumentou neste sentido com as teles  :Help:  , o link cai e a latencia chega a 60 ms  :Frown: 6) sacanagem. vou te que aguardar até o contrato findar!!

----------


## fasmaia

Pessoal estou com um problema gigantesco aqui em minha cidade, o caso e o seguinte, estamos formando uma associação para montarmos um provedor de acesso por que aqui e uma vergonha, não tem mada somente discada e e interurbano (carissimo) , estou na região norte do estado de minas gerais , e quem presta o serviço aqui e a telemar - sa mas não tem viabilidade tecnica para minha cidade, estamos tentando um link via satelite internacional a um custo rasoavemente baixo, mas ta muito dificil , gostaria de uma ajuda em informações de prestadores de serviços

grato

fasmaia  :Frown:

----------


## Kandango

A algum tempo tenho acompanhado este post, e gostaria de saber como está as negociações e se tudo isso que andam falando está formalizado. Para mim o resultado dessa associação será a minha salvação, tenho um provedor wireless, pago para Telemar R$ 4000.00 por um link de 1 MB e mais R$ 600,00 de um tronco de 20 linhas para meus usuários dial-up. Tenho poucos clientes, apenas 130 wireless e 70 discados, estou pra fechar as portas, pois não consigo sobreviver pagando essa grana toda para Telemar, que acho uma exploração. Fico indignado como provedores assim como o meu, de cidades abaixo de 15.000 hab, temos que pagar muito mais por um link que os provedor de cidades maiores. Por exemplo, esse mesmo link de 1 MB, em uma cidade aqui perto o provedor paga 2.200,00 pra Tele. Se alguém souber como anda esse projeto da Vila Real, me deem um toque.

Grato.

----------


## oyama

> A algum tempo tenho acompanhado este post, e gostaria de saber como está as negociações e se tudo isso que andam falando está formalizado. Para mim o resultado dessa associação será a minha salvação, tenho um provedor wireless, pago para Telemar R$ 4000.00 por um link de 1 MB e mais R$ 600,00 de um tronco de 20 linhas para meus usuários dial-up. Tenho poucos clientes, apenas 130 wireless e 70 discados, estou pra fechar as portas, pois não consigo sobreviver pagando essa grana toda para Telemar, que acho uma exploração. Fico indignado como provedores assim como o meu, de cidades abaixo de 15.000 hab, temos que pagar muito mais por um link que os provedor de cidades maiores. Por exemplo, esse mesmo link de 1 MB, em uma cidade aqui perto o provedor paga 2.200,00 pra Tele. Se alguém souber como anda esse projeto da Vila Real, me deem um toque.
> 
> Grato.



Amigo o pessoal ja fechou com a telemar, entre em contato com Manoel.

----------


## patrickcanton

Como que é essa " estoria " os carra fazem o post dai so querem se beneficiar dai morreu tudo, bem facil quem nao tem telemar fica esperando que um milagre baixe o valor dos link ? não é bem assim acho que essa pratica não ta nem um pouco com que o forum foi disposto.

----------


## oyama

> Como que é essa " estoria " os carra fazem o post dai so querem se beneficiar dai morreu tudo, bem facil quem nao tem telemar fica esperando que um milagre baixe o valor dos link ? não é bem assim acho que essa pratica não ta nem um pouco com que o forum foi disposto.


Ola meu amigo, estou passando apenas a informacoes, não estou ganhando nada com isto. Antes de fazer acusações procure se informar.

O objetivo do post foi passar a informação da iniciativa da associação divulgada em [email protected].

O objetivo da associção foi juntar empresas para negociar junto as teles valores melhores do link e fecharam com a telemar. 

Quanto ao post esta fora do objetivo do forum deixo com os moderadores esta parte, e se realmente estiver fora do escopo que mova ou exclu-a o post.

----------


## Kandango

E como fica os provedores que tem contrato de parceria para exploração da SCM, como a redenetworks, GlobalInfo... Segundo a abramult o provedor tem que deter a licença SCM ou a empresa que deixa explorar sua licença teria que ser associada... que é o meu caso...

----------


## Valério

Amigo, a AbraMulti tbm serviria para compartilhar alguma licença SCM para os provedores wifi que não a possui? 

Como funciona o esquema de uma empresa que possui SCM aceitar ( conveniar ) outros pequenos provedores wifi ?

Um abraço a todos da comunidade!

----------


## nando182

:Frown: 6) Olá galera sou novato no forum!
entrei em contato com a Telemar - Bahia e um link de 1 mega eles me ofereceram R$ 3.200 reais! gostaria de saber se alguém conseguiu link 
de um mega por preço menor em outros estados que a Telemar atua! 

:@:

----------


## alfagnish

Com estes links poderiamos criar provedores de wi-fi na minha cidade por exemplo e vender o acesso sem fio????

----------


## erickwa

Acho meu dificil esses urubus abaixarem algo, mas isso seria inbteressante para todos nós, precisando de algo me coloca no meio q me interesso por link mais barato, link de 2 megas aki pago 4,200 reais c conseguisse esse 1000 por mega ai seria uma ótima, valeu

----------


## vxzs

Bom já estive uma vez num movimento desse mas acabou não conseguindo o seu objetivo, mas todas as tentativas são validas, em bloco realmente é uma força maior, e espero que a ABRAMULTI tem exito nessa empreitada, para felicidade geral.

----------


## Herlon

Podem se preparar nossa concorrencia não será com adsl, a nossa concorrencia será com os radios wimax das operadoras. Tem algumas já instalando seus Pre-Wimax em grandes cidades e criando suas estruturas de comunicação.

----------


## vxzs

Concordo plenamente com a colocação acima o nosso problema vai ser o Wimax.

----------


## neednet

amigo to interessado em entrar nesssa.. 
so que eu quero saber.. eu nao tenho link aqui..
mas esta disponivel..
da tambem?... como faço pra adquirir link com a telemar nesse preço e etc.. ja tentei ligar pro manoel santana varias vezes mas ele nunca esta na empresa..
teria como.. você ver pra min?.. ja fiz o cadastro la mas ainda nao entraram em contato ou coisa do tipo.. ;x ...
>
>>
>>> :toim: :toim: :toim:

----------


## tecnic

Amigos recentemente fechamos uma negociacao com a EMBRATEL para 10mb de link por R$1080,00 o mega, o problema é que o valor só e aceito acima de 10mb se o link for menor o valor vai para R$ 2100,00 o mega, podemos tentar fazer uma associacao de provedores de uma mesma regiao e conseguir descontos grandes se tiver algum provedor do interior de Sao Paulo interessado entre em contato. [email protected]

----------


## Ash

tecnic

Ola ! Estou fundando um provedor no interior de Sao Paulo , a IGS.
Sou de Cruzeiro, proximo a Aparecida, Vale do Paraiba.
Meu MSN eh [email protected]
Por favor me contate ! Abracos ...

----------


## smace

eu consegui falar com o Manoel Santana. realmente nosso colega esta certo vai ser o WiMax q vai acabar com todos nós! é importante participar das reunioes da Abramulti procure saber mais sobre isso na tua regiao.

----------


## Portela

Falei com o Manoel Santana, eles já conseguiram vários links mais barato para os associados mais agora estão paradas as negociações com as telecom, tem um provedor aqui proximo que conseguiu 2 megas pelo preço de 1 via telemar, link full ppp

----------


## ederamboni

e como que vai ser depois da winmax vamos todo falir pelo jeito eehehhe e fods os cara vim tirar o sustento nosso nao e verdade.... mas eu to dentro desse projeto se funcionar ok ...

----------


## ibsol

Tenho um link de 256 kbits no interior da Bahia e pago R$ 1.500,00(roubo total) por ele, só que agora estou tendo que aumentar pra pelo menos 1 Mbit(devido a alta demanda), mas a Telemar quer me cobrar R$ 3.700,00 isso é um absurdo! no momento ta tendo alguma negociação dessas em grupo acontecendo? ou vocês teria alguma sugestão?

----------


## rsalgado

Ola, Tenho um pequeno provedor no interior do Maranhão e pago em um link da Telemar 256k o valor de R$ 2.600,00 e agora eu estou querendo passar para um 1m e eles estão cobrando R$ 5.000,00

eu queria saber se tem como eu conseguir um link 1m por R$ 1000,00 ou um pocu mais não tem problema e tambem queria saber como faço para adquirir um aluguel ou coisa parecida da SCM.

----------


## tecnic

Amigos infelizmente somos uma categoria muito desorganisada, já existem varias associações funcionando e dando muito lucro com preços que ninguem aqui ja viu, pois tratam de igual para igual com as teles devido a demanda de link maior que 32mb, assim jogando o preco de link para menos de R$ 700,00 o mega, na verdade todos nós provedores somos hipócritas tentando ganhar dinheiro sozinhos, assim realmente vamos todos ser vencidos pelas teles. Pelo que vejo aqui é muito blablabla e pouca ação vamos nos mexer realmente POVO ( Provedores ).

----------


## Portela

Pessoal, 

tem um provedor aqui perto no Ceará que tem um link de 2 megas full com a telemar e pagam 3600,00.
esse provedor e associado a rede de provedores comandada pelo Manoel Santa do provedor www.viareal.com.br. 
Faz uns 2 - 3 mese que mandei um e-mail para o Manoel Santa mas ele disse que as negociações com as teles estão
paradas no momento, estou aguardando novidades.

Aqui tenho um link embratel framy relay de 512 e pago 671,00.

----------


## usucapiao

Estarei entrando em contato também, na cidade em que moro a Brasil Telecom não dispõe no momento de link maior para nos oferecer e as coisas já estão complicando com o tráfego intenso e cada vez maior, em alguns meses segundo eles o aumento já estará disponível então essa idéia é genial.

----------


## SSiNET

Assinei com a telemar um link de 1mb por 2950,00 pela abramulti (Manoel Santana) dia 18 de novembro de 2005 e sabe do resultado? nada da telemar instalar o link, j&#225; liguei pra todo mundo e nada, ficam empurrando com a barriga, to pensando neste novo modelo de internet via satelite Ragio, alguem j&#225; usa? funciona bem? pois o pre&#231;o &#233; bem mais barato que os links das operadoras.

----------


## Del*.*

Caro Colega,

Ainda sei pouco sobre o assunto em discussão. Mas vi no site da Ragio que a conecção é UNIDIRECIONAL. Pelo que pude entender, não haveria uploads. Em consequência, messenger, p2p e jogos em rede não seriam possíveis.

----------


## marcus_bastos

Manoel desejo fazer parte dessa associacao, como devo proceder, ja preenchi o formulario no site.

Pode me procurar, meu email 'e [email protected]

Tel: 32 3441-5271
32 88023597

meu cadastro e 124

----------


## alemaocarlao

Olá,Tô nessa.Há muito interesse de minha parte e só vamos ser forte se nos unirmos.É necessário que juntemos todos nessa luta para mostrarmos o nosso peso e se a negociação não de certo com uma, com certeza outra se interessará,Pois o volume é grande.

----------


## alemaocarlao

Olá Amigos.Estou à procura de alguém que queira filiados a sua licença.Contatos [email protected]

----------


## SSiNET

Assinei com a telemar um link de 1mb por 2950,00 pela abramulti (Manoel Santana) dia 18 de novembro de 2005 e sabe do resultado? nada da telemar instalar o link, já liguei pra todo mundo e nada, ficam empurrando com a barriga, to pensando neste novo modelo de internet via satelite Ragio, alguem já usa? funciona bem? pois o preço é bem mais barato que os links das operadoras. ...



Finalmente o link foi instalado, estou esperando agora a conta pra ver se ta tudo ok mesmo, mas creio que esta tudo certinho, a abramulti cumpri o que diz!!

----------


## alamdias

> Assinei com a telemar um link de 1mb por 2950,00 pela abramulti (Manoel Santana) dia 18 de novembro de 2005 e sabe do resultado? nada da telemar instalar o link, já liguei pra todo mundo e nada, ficam empurrando com a barriga, to pensando neste novo modelo de internet via satelite Ragio, alguem já usa? funciona bem? pois o preço é bem mais barato que os links das operadoras. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Finalmente o link foi instalado, estou esperando agora a conta pra ver se ta tudo ok mesmo, mas creio que esta tudo certinho, a abramulti cumpri o que diz!!


Andei olhando também o RAGIO, para donwload até que vai, navegar etc.. mas tem latência alta e as vezes cai, depende das condições climáticas.. Para jogos online, VOIP, stream de áudio ESQUECE..

Abraços

----------


## philipecastro

Amigo e interessados,

Trabalho Junto com a Oi e ofereço link a preços incomparaveis.
meu tel é 71-99879394.





> Ola, Tenho um pequeno provedor no interior do Maranhão e pago em um link da Telemar 256k o valor de R$ 2.600,00 e agora eu estou querendo passar para um 1m e eles estão cobrando R$ 5.000,00
> 
> eu queria saber se tem como eu conseguir um link 1m por R$ 1000,00 ou um pocu mais não tem problema e tambem queria saber como faço para adquirir um aluguel ou coisa parecida da SCM.

----------


## ICHUBrasil

grande iniciativa espero que consiga que será a solução de todos

----------


## islan

> Amigo e interessados,
> 
> Trabalho Junto com a Oi e ofereço link a preços incomparaveis.
> meu tel é 71-99879394.


Quanto sai seu link full de 2MB???

----------


## [email protected]

Amigos, esse post ja tem alguns anos, favor me respondam, deu em alguma coisa? pois tenho um real interesse nisso, se deu certo quero dar um geito de participar, to tentando contato com o Manoel Sobrinho Santana a um bom tempo e nao consigo falar nem por telefone, e ele nao respondeu nenhum dos meus emails.

----------


## mbi

Pode contar comigo



Temos varios suportes para antenas

Tambem temos 
antena setorial tsm R$241,00 o menor preço do mercado 
kit cliente a partir de R$124,00 ( para provedor )

prestamos consultoria na montagem de seu provedor
trabalhamos tambem com montagem de servidores 

kit provedor R$932,00 holmologado


Master Byte 
[email protected]
[email protected],[email protected]
021 87569678 027 88155123

----------


## PTT

Srs,

Estive em Seminario este ano em Recife/PE, e oque está sendo debatido aki e´algo que devemos olhar com muito apreço, pois será a maior oportunidade de somarmos juntos nossas forças para mantermos 'vivos" contra esta concorrencia. Imagine a grande parte dos provedores do Brasil com o mesmo pensamento e representados por uma entidade que busca resolver nossos intereses. Total apoio.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

www.unotel.com.br

já é realidade pessoal.. !!

link a menos de 500,00 o MEGA !!

----------


## Elo

> www.unotel.com.br
> 
> já é realidade pessoal.. !!
> 
> link a menos de 500,00 o MEGA !!



Essa realidade é tb para os Municípios atendidos apenas pela Oi/Telemar ???

Att.

Elo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a unotel nao esta dependendo de OI, BRASIL TELECOM, EMBRATEL.. nem nenhuma operadora..

ela tem um backbone optico proprio !!

entra em contato com o pessoal !!! passa sua cidade.. que eles te informa se ha algum ponto proximo a voce.. se tiver... é so buscar o link  :Smile:

----------


## robsonfarias

quase caio da cadeira qdo li aqui o preço do link da unotel
500,00 1 mega?!?!?!
eu pago aqui pela oi (é dose!) 4.000,00 amanhã cedo vou checar isto da unotel
valeu pela dica
Robson

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vc vai assustar mais se voce for aqui da regiao sudeste.. proximo dos 380,00 /mega 

:P

----------


## guimaranhao

Como faço para ter um link de 2Mbts? Sou do distrito federal;

Obrigado!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

liga la e conversar com o pessoal !!!

----------


## guimaranhao

O site está fora... vc teria o contato???







> liga la e conversar com o pessoal !!!

----------


## AislanSilva

Pessoal sou de Guarabira - PB, e a algum tempo ando pesquisando preços de links em varios sites, varias empresas e ja vi link de ate R$500,00 mais tendo duvidas e incertezas tive a seguinte atitude, liguei para um amigo meu que trabalha na TELEMAR inclusive é supervisor da area e me fez a seguinte proposta, Aislan nos conseguimes te passar o link de 200MB por R$650,00 cada mega e na cidade onde tiver cobertura ta empresa dependendo da viabilidade e entao resolvi tomar a frente e investir correr atras de donos de provedores q tivesse enteresse em assumir o compromisso. Então ja q tanta gente tem duvidas estou postando esse comentario para q ao inves d nos unirmos a grandes empresas q nao tem um bom atendimento e uma clareza sobre a coisa, afinal prefiro pagar um pouco mais, mais ter a certeza da coisa funcionar e bem, estou a disposição a quem tenha interesse.

Aislan Silva
Guarabira-PB
[email protected]
(83) 8821-4376

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vou so repetir ...

ficar na mao da telemar ??? para ela fazer o que quiser com agente depois ?

se ta ficando louco... isso seria um pouco insano..

--

*Unotel Telecomunicações S/A*
Rua Conde Dolabela, 30 - sala 204
Lagoa Santa - MG - Brasil
*Telefone:* (31)3681-2053
*Email:* [email protected]

----------


## AislanSilva

Acontece q o contrato seria feito em nome da minha empresa com a TELAMR eu assumir toda a responsabilidade e a minha empresa fazer o contrato com o pessoal.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

ai que voce ta ficando mais insano ainda !!!

uma conta de 120.000,00/mes em seu nome.. se uma empresas atrasar... ja eh prejuizo.. se a telemar for cortar.. corta TUDO...

----------


## oyama

a unotel e nossa!!! agora stfc que nos aguarde!!!

----------


## stevens144

eu n me interesso mais so que nao consigo remover meu cadastro pq nao lembro do codigo nem do email que coloquei 
sorry =T

alguem pode me ajudar

----------


## tuxbrasil

Infexlizmente não estou proximo da região de atuação da unotel e complica eu ir pegar esses link seria um investimento muito alto para mim, mais eu e Oyama ja fizemos negocioações onde conseguimos links abaixo dos R$1000 e nem foi todo esse montante o qual o amigo ai da Paraiba comendou dos 200mb, que é muita coisa hoje tenho link de 24mb com preço bom para região que estou e não posso desfrutar no link lear chanel da unotel mais to andando.

Abraço a todos

OBS: ONDE ESTÃO PEDINDO LINKS DE 10MB PARA TELEMAR ESTÁ SENDO INSTALADO VELOX(adsl).

----------


## INPLUG

A unotel ja faz isso e oferece link de 1M bem mais barato. Entra em contato com eles.

----------


## edilsonlaz

> vc vai assustar mais se voce for aqui da regiao sudeste.. proximo dos 380,00 /mega 
> 
> :P


 
Oi pessoal, sou novo no forum. Este preco de 380,00 MB eh link full ?? Qual operadora ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

unotel 

www.unotel.com.br

----------


## ricromero

> unotel 
> 
> www.unotel.com.br




E ainda está vigente esse valor Alexandre ?

----------


## oyama

*
Valores do mega para contratacao de link unotel socios:

Região Sudeste - R$ 489,00
Região Sul - R$ 514,00 
Região Nordeste - R$ 596,00 


Mais informacoes unotel.com.br o sonho se tornou realidade.



*

----------


## ricromero

> *
> Valores do mega para contratacao de link unotel socios:
> 
> Região Sudeste - R$ 489,00
> Região Sul - R$ 514,00 
> Região Nordeste - R$ 596,00 
> 
> 
> Mais informacoes unotel.com.br o sonho se tornou realidade.
> ...




É a partir de ? ou esse valor é preço final ?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

de 1 a N megas

----------


## ricromero

> de 1 a N megas



Hehehe, não me fiz claro o suficiente.

* Região Sul - R$ 514,00 esse valor é colocado dentro do meu provedor, ou tenho que pagar deslocamento/transporte para tal e tal lugar ?*

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a unotel possui varios pontos de presença... voce precisa saber qual é o mais proximo de voce..

ai voce precisa arrumar um jeito de chegar até o pop (por sua conta) .. via fibra.. radio.. etc etc..

e o preço de 514,00 ja é com impostos.. eh o preço final que chega a voce !!

----------


## jdmano

em marilia - sp tem ?
alguem tem email para contato dessa unotel.
alguem e socio e confirma ?

----------


## ricromero

Alguém saberia me dizer qual o valor do transporte ? Paga-se por "km" ? Banda ?




> a unotel possui varios pontos de presença... voce precisa saber qual é o mais proximo de voce..
> 
> ai voce precisa arrumar um jeito de chegar até o pop (por sua conta) .. via fibra.. radio.. etc etc..
> 
> e o preço de 514,00 ja é com impostos.. eh o preço final que chega a voce !!

----------


## zipfile

a unotel existe a quantop tempo no mercado?
e um empresa 100% de confiança? algum relato algo estranho?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sim.. eu sou socio/acionista dela...

www.unotel.com.br (site em construção)

ja tem varios links ativos no brasil... no site tem telefone para contato !!

----------


## robsonfarias

alexandre,
o $$$ do engenheiro responsavel pela base/estações (?) ja ta incluso na mensalildade?
[]
Robson Farias
[email protected]

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a responsabilidade do SCM eh sua... a unotel so vai te entregar o link (como uma operadora faz) ..

o diferencial eh que nao tem mta burocracia.. o link eh infinitamente melhor.. e muito mais barato...

----------


## oyama

Eu sou socio e confirmo e assino em baixo!!!

Quanto aos pontos passe email em [email protected] que te mando os sites que a unotel tem e vc pode buscar o link. No momento estou sem acesso aos meus arquivos.






> em marilia - sp tem ?
> alguem tem email para contato dessa unotel.
> alguem e socio e confirma ?

----------


## zipfile

para a bahia tem disponibilidade?
mandei email pra la, mais ainda nao obtive respostas.

----------


## oyama

> para a bahia tem disponibilidade?
> mandei email pra la, mais ainda nao obtive respostas.


Tem sim, os sites estão em Governador Mangabeira, Matatu em Salvador, Pituacu em Salvador e Dias Dias Davila.

----------


## zipfile

> Tem sim, os sites estão em Governador Mangabeira, Matatu em Salvador, Pituacu em Salvador e Dias Dias Davila.


caro oyama, onde vc obiteve esta informaçao? no site ou so ligando pra eles?
quer dizer se eu quiser instalar um link em uma cidade que fica a 70km de dias d'avila e por minha conta esta ligaçao? no caso eu tenho que mim virar, via radio etcc pra trazer ou tem como negociar?
estou ligando para la agora, mais e bom conversar com quem ja tem experiencia com a empresa.
obr

----------


## jdmano

alguem tem o email do responsavel de vendas da unotel,
preciso para marilia ou assis sp

----------


## alexandrecorrea

exato "zipfile" .. ateh o ponto de presença da unotel.. voce "se vira" pra chegar lah..

via radio.. fibra.. etc etc..

tem gente que tava mais longe do pop.. e fez link via radio de 150km ... e ta usando link e ta achando uma maravillha :P

----------


## robsonfarias

> Pessoal estou com um problema gigantesco aqui em minha cidade, o caso e o seguinte, estamos formando uma associação para montarmos um provedor de acesso por que aqui e uma vergonha, não tem mada somente discada e e interurbano (carissimo) , estou na região norte do estado de minas gerais , e quem presta o serviço aqui e a telemar - sa mas não tem viabilidade tecnica para minha cidade, estamos tentando um link via satelite internacional a um custo rasoavemente baixo, mas ta muito dificil , gostaria de uma ajuda em informações de prestadores de serviços
> 
> grato
> 
> fasmaia


Companheiro fasmaia,
qual é a sua cidade???

----------


## iceboxrj

alexandrecorrea

a unotel tem algum POP no Rio de Janeiro??

----------


## alexandrecorrea

no rio tem sim... 

tem na capital, nova iguaçu, tres rios e volta redonda....

pegue suas coordenadas pelo google earth ou pelo gps mesmo .. e poste aqui.. que tem como saber qual o mais proximo de voce..

tambem me parece que a negociação da unotel com a NQT .. estava bem adiantada... se a rede da NQT passa proximo a voce.. acho que tambem pode ser viavel...

----------


## ricromero

Alexandre, deixe-me tirar uma dúvida que apareceu.

O site da Eletronet demonstra onde eles estão, certo ?

Lá consta vários lugares, que não consta no site da Unotel.

O site da Unotel está desatualizado ou o site da Eletronet é que está louco ?

RR




> no rio tem sim... 
> 
> tem na capital, nova iguaçu, tres rios e volta redonda....
> 
> pegue suas coordenadas pelo google earth ou pelo gps mesmo .. e poste aqui.. que tem como saber qual o mais proximo de voce..
> 
> tambem me parece que a negociação da unotel com a NQT .. estava bem adiantada... se a rede da NQT passa proximo a voce.. acho que tambem pode ser viavel...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

na verdade ha muito mais sites no "unotel" do que no site da eletronet... aquele mapa mostra os pops em capitais... pra vc ter ideia..

nao tem o pop que ta do aqui do lado do meu escritorio hehehe to 800 mts de um  :Smile:

----------


## ricromero

> na verdade ha muito mais sites no "unotel" do que no site da eletronet... aquele mapa mostra os pops em capitais... pra vc ter ideia..
> 
> nao tem o pop que ta do aqui do lado do meu escritorio hehehe to 800 mts de um



OK, mas no caso de quem está aqui no Sul do País ( Porto Alegre e Região ) a propria cidade de Porto Alegre não aparece no site da Unotel.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

entao..sem as coodernadas do seu local.. nao da pra saber nada....

mas a rede da eletronet, eh interligada com outras redes.. (que nao estao no mapa)

por exem.. rede da CHESF ... la do norte.. 

entao voce precisa entrar em contato com a unotel (falar com Alexandre) .. ai vai saber exatamente o ponto mais proximo..

----------


## ricromero

> entao..sem as coodernadas do seu local.. nao da pra saber nada....
> 
> mas a rede da eletronet, eh interligada com outras redes.. (que nao estao no mapa)
> 
> por exem.. rede da CHESF ... la do norte.. 
> 
> entao voce precisa entrar em contato com a unotel (falar com Alexandre) .. ai vai saber exatamente o ponto mais proximo..




OK, obrigado.

----------


## iceboxrj

Alexandre
tem como vc confirmar algum POP mais proximo Unotel
acho que vou ser obrigado a usar a droga da Unitelco


LATIDUDE 22°54'30.69"S

LONGITUDE 43°35'9.20"W

----------


## alexandrecorrea

icebox, enviei uma MP a localização dos possiveis sites onde tu vai retirar o link.. procure saber se alguem ja esta usando estes "sites" .. pois voces poderao rachar os gastos de ativação !!!

----------


## zipfile

liguei para Unotel, transferiram minha ligaçao para alexandrecorea, so que na hora caiu, a ligaçao, so deu tempo falar "alo", rsss liguei de novo mais estava em outra ligaçao, so ai voltando pra postar aqui vi o alexandrecorea ja sei com que eu iria falar.  :Smile: 
mais vamos la a minah pergunta liguei pra confirmar isto, mais se pode se confirmado aqui otimo. responderam aqui no topico que tem link ponto na bahia nos seguintes locais: Governador Mangabeira, Matatu em Salvador, Pituacu em Salvador e Dias Dias Davila confirma isto?
se ajudar: 12°36'46.32"S e 38°17'50.91"W

----------


## oyama

Huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Alexandre tu ta com cargo na unotel, bom pelo menos deveria ta na area de tecnologia a nao ser que tu tem outras abilidades que não é conhecida pelo publico hehehe. Bricandeira a parte.
Homem acho que deveria ser Alexandre Coelho meu contarrenao da Bahia oxente. Fala lá com ele que e gente boa nosso gerente comercial da Unotel.













> liguei para Unotel, transferiram minha ligaçao para alexandrecorea, so que na hora caiu, a ligaçao, so deu tempo falar "alo", rsss liguei de novo mais estava em outra ligaçao, so ai voltando pra postar aqui vi o alexandrecorea ja sei com que eu iria falar. 
> mais vamos la a minah pergunta liguei pra confirmar isto, mais se pode se confirmado aqui otimo. responderam aqui no topico que tem link ponto na bahia nos seguintes locais: Governador Mangabeira, Matatu em Salvador, Pituacu em Salvador e Dias Dias Davila confirma isto?
> se ajudar: 12°36'46.32"S e 38°17'50.91"W

----------


## claudemirnetlink

A Unotel não responde a emails, já envie uns 3 essa semana que passou e nada deles responderem. vou fechar com outra empresa por falta de respostas.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

uhahua o Alexandre da Unotel nao sou eu nao.. agora que entendi a mensagem huahuauhauhahuuauhauh !!!

:P

----------


## damacenoneto

pessoal... nao consegui ainda entender onde localizo os pontos da unotel. Estou Paraguacu Paulista SP, perto de Assis, Marilia. Alguem sabe se tem pontos nessa regiao?

Poxa to pagando 1300 por mb... nao ta dando...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

seguinte, tem q ter as coodernadas

----------


## robsonfarias

num email q recebi mostrava a informação de um pop em uma cidade 100km próxima à minha... é uma pena mesmo, pois a topologia de lá até minha cidade é terrível! seria muito investimento pra trazer até aqui, muito mesmo.... triste...

----------


## damacenoneto

gente... animei....

tem um pop da unotel a 30km da minha cidade.. enxergo essa cidade de qualquer uma das minhas torres, ate da rua consigo ver essa cidade onde eles tem pop. (assis sp)

Liguei pra eles, mas o alexandre nao ta podendo atender devido a uma assembleia que tera final de semana.

entao quero saber de alguem daki que saiba.... 

Eu preciso montar uma torre la no pop deles? Eles exigem algum equipamento especifico?

Precisa mesmo comprar acoes da empresa, conforme li em alguns topicos aki no forum?

Qual seria ~ meu investimento pra pegar um link de uns 10mb com eles?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

entao.. acho que em ASIS ja vai ter gente tirando link la... isso eh OTIMO porque os custos de instalação e ativação sao divididos...

eu nao sei os preços exatos, ai vc monta uma torre la.. e lança o link ate voce ai... os equipamentos ja estao nos pops.. vc paga so a ativação... 






> gente... animei....
> 
> tem um pop da unotel a 30km da minha cidade.. enxergo essa cidade de qualquer uma das minhas torres, ate da rua consigo ver essa cidade onde eles tem pop. (assis sp)
> 
> Liguei pra eles, mas o alexandre nao ta podendo atender devido a uma assembleia que tera final de semana.
> 
> entao quero saber de alguem daki que saiba.... 
> 
> Eu preciso montar uma torre la no pop deles? Eles exigem algum equipamento especifico?
> ...

----------


## damacenoneto

outra duvida alexandre... cada um que kiser por link tem que por uma torre la? Esse la (o pop da unotel) é como? um predio? Escritorio?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao nao. 1 torre so voces "racham" o custo da montagem desta.. e compartilham a mesma..

o pop .. eh um container... uma "casinha" branca. nao fica gente nao..

----------


## amedeirosjr

Pessoal ,

estou em Recife -Pernambuco. Tem algum POP da unotel por perto ??

Coordenadas:

latitude 8º 04' 03'' S e longitude 34º 55' 00'' W 


Obrigado

----------


## admskill

e no Rio de Janeiro ???? Onde tem pop ?

----------


## admskill

> no rio tem sim... 
> 
> tem na capital, nova iguaçu, tres rios e volta redonda....
> 
> pegue suas coordenadas pelo google earth ou pelo gps mesmo .. e poste aqui.. que tem como saber qual o mais proximo de voce..
> 
> tambem me parece que a negociação da unotel com a NQT .. estava bem adiantada... se a rede da NQT passa proximo a voce.. acho que tambem pode ser viavel...


A NQT passa aki na minha porta !


Quanto ficaria o custo pra mim ??

----------


## eduprog

Pessoal, 
Estou a um tempo tentando contato com o pessoal da UNOTEL por e-mail e nao obtenho sucesso, desta vez vou tentar um contato telefônico, mas antes vou postar aqui, quem sabe alguem me responde.
Hoje tenho um link IPCONNECT OI FIXO 2 MB e vou precisar renovar contrato com os mesmos 2 MB ou ampliar para 4 MB , depende da proposta. 
Porém sou associado ABRAMULTI e sempre recebo os e-mails da lista e desta forma fico sabendo da qualidade do link unotel. Entao gostaria de obter a relação de POP's próxima a minha região e se ela pode ser atendida. Abaixo listo as coordenadas da minha torre principal. Tenho outras, porém a que fica em melhor posicão para receber este link seria esta. 
*
* * LATITUDE* | -20° 15' 08,00074" S 
*LONGITUDE* | -42° 02' 36,49166" W
*ALTITUDE* | 950,978 m 
Espero que com estas informações alguém consiga me dar um luz, para que possamos tomar uma melhor decisão com relação a contratação do novo link. Nossa empresa é a Microplan Informática.
Esta torre está localizada na cidade de Manhuaçu/MG.
Galera, aguardo ansiosamente uma posição. 
Obrigado!!!!

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

Olá, tem esse site ó: http://www.unotel.com.br/buscasite/ lá vc põe os dados e vê onde tem um POP mais perto... de acordo com os seus dados, aqui tá o quadro gerado:


Pos Localidades ____________Distância aproximada
1Âº "Ipatinga" - ____________ "MG"105.16 km
2Âº "João Monlevade" - _______"MG"123.66 km
3Âº "Itabira" - _______________"MG"140.9 km
4Âº "Governador Valadares" - ___"MG"155.8 km
5Âº "Itabirito" - ______________"MG"178.68 km
6Âº "Conselheiro Lafaiete" - ____"MG"190.58 km
7Âº "Belo Horizonte" - _________"MG"191.99 km
8Âº "Belo Horizonte" - __________"MG"200.33 km
9Âº "Belo Horizonte" - __________"MG"205.03 km
10Âº"Barbacena" - _____________"MG"205.62 km

Acho que fica longim, a nao ser q vc queira investir em radios de 100 KM... espero ter ajudado, abraço

*me corrijam se eu tiver errado  :Rofl:

----------


## eduprog

Leonardo, 

Brigadão, vou ver se arrumo um pessoal para montar uma estrutura para colocar um pop aqui na regiao, ai vamos crescendo para o lado do ES/RJ. 

Até.

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

com certeza!  :Dancing: 
ano que vem to montando meu provedor, espero que até lá já aumente a quantidade de pops por aki p eu poder comprar o link, q é beeem mais barato

----------


## rodrigorso

Estive olhando, a maior vantagem é o preço do link concerteza.

Quais são as associações do mercado? a UNOTEL é a melhor opção?

UNOTEL X ABRAMULTI, qua a melhor na relação custo beneficio?

Valeu t +

----------


## juderlan

> entao.. acho que em ASIS ja vai ter gente tirando link la... isso eh OTIMO porque os custos de instalação e ativação sao divididos...
> 
> eu nao sei os preços exatos, ai vc monta uma torre la.. e lança o link ate voce ai... os equipamentos ja estao nos pops.. vc paga so a ativação...


Caro alexandre, sou do Ceará e tenho um provedor na cidade de Banabuiu (05:18:20,66 S 38:55:10,97 O), onde passa o backbone óptico da eletronet(05:18:21,97 S 38:54:47:72 O), a distância entre os dois pontos é menoes de 900 metros. Tem como eu contratar link da unotel. Inclusive esta estação da eletronet é vizinha a da embratel onde atualmente tenho um link de 4 mega.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

voce precisa entrar em contato com o pessoal da unotel... o link é restrito aos acionistas, voce preicsa tornar socio (comprar cotas) .. nao fica muito caro nao..

liga la e fala com o ALEXANDRE !!!ele vai te dar todos os detalhes.. custos de ativação etc etc !!

----------


## islan

Galera, quais são as opções para MS???Só Brasil Telecom mesmo???

Um abraço...

----------


## stevens144

pois eh
sou de MS tbm
gostaria de saber q q a gente pode fazer a respeito
o liguei hj la na BRT a consultora me disse que *saiu uma norma da ANATEL que proibe provedores de revenderem o link que nao seja 100% dedicado*, agora nao sei onde ela viu isso, alias eh um absurdo vendo que o lucro e mto insgnificante, 
veja bem, o link 100% dedicado de 1Mg deles, nao sai por menos de R$1.000,00 aki, eu vendo 256kbps a R$52,00, logo tenho q ter uns 20 cliente pra pagar esse link, soh que nao eh soh isso tem funcionario carro aluguel luz essas coisas, viver de provedor fica complicado sendo q a gente so vai sendo afogado... como faco participar dessa associacao?

----------


## rodrigorso

> pois eh
> sou de MS tbm
> gostaria de saber q q a gente pode fazer a respeito
> o liguei hj la na BRT a consultora me disse que *saiu uma norma da ANATEL que proibe provedores de revenderem o link que nao seja 100% dedicado*, agora nao sei onde ela viu isso, alias eh um absurdo vendo que o lucro e mto insgnificante, 
> veja bem, o link 100% dedicado de 1Mg deles, nao sai por menos de R$1.000,00 aki, eu vendo 256kbps a R$52,00, logo tenho q ter uns 20 cliente pra pagar esse link, soh que nao eh soh isso tem funcionario carro aluguel luz essas coisas, viver de provedor fica complicado sendo q a gente so vai sendo afogado... como faco participar dessa associacao?


Boa tarde,

Entre no site, também tem comunidade no orkut.

Eles me atenderam muito bem.

UNOTEL

t +

----------


## stevens144

cara mandei um email e ninguem me respondeu ainda
sera que eles tem link que atende aki em Campo Grande MS??

----------


## carlosroberto

> pois eh
> sou de MS tbm
> gostaria de saber q q a gente pode fazer a respeito
> o liguei hj la na BRT a consultora me disse que *saiu uma norma da ANATEL que proibe provedores de revenderem o link que nao seja 100% dedicado*, agora nao sei onde ela viu isso, alias eh um absurdo vendo que o lucro e mto insgnificante, 
> veja bem, o link 100% dedicado de 1Mg deles, nao sai por menos de R$1.000,00 aki, eu vendo 256kbps a R$52,00, logo tenho q ter uns 20 cliente pra pagar esse link, soh que nao eh soh isso tem funcionario carro aluguel luz essas coisas, viver de provedor fica complicado sendo q a gente so vai sendo afogado... como faco participar dessa associacao?


Liga para a sua consultora e diz;
"Sua incompetente".
A Anatel somente regula a parte de transporte de dados, que é o serviço de Telecomunicações.
O serviço de compartilhamento de acesso a internet a ANATEL não possui compentencia legal para regular.
A sua consultora perdeu uma boa oportunidade de ficar quieta e não falar besteira.

Faça parte da Abramulti - www.abramulti.com.br
Associação de Empresas SCM e Provedores de Internet

Faça parte da Unotel - www.unotel.com.br
A empresa de Telecomunicações dos Provedores de Internet do Brasil

Att.
Carlos Roberto Maciel Carneiro

----------


## heber2000

Olá amigo, Qual forum de provedores vc participa?

----------


## leme101

e ai pessoal o que resoveram com os imks conseguiram preços bons pois tbm estou procurando preço bom moro em sp interior

----------


## Acronimo

Amigos muito boa a iniciativa, mas se pesquisarmos conseguimos links baratos, eu pego atualmente a diveo com 6 megas e estou pagando 790 por mega, mas a CTBC esta com uma proposta de 10 megas migrando pra 16 em 6 meses, que eu pagaria R$590,00
no caso, pra quem tem provedores proximo a Cidade de Belo Horizonte ou em Ribeirao das Neves é uma maravilha, se alguem estiver por perto e se interessar em fazer algumas parcerias para podermos usar o link pagando mais barato, entre em contato, abraços a todos

----------


## costajr

A instalacao de POP eh por conta da UNOTEL ??

----------


## charles_aracati

O link é via satelite? enlace? fibra? como é???????????????????????????????????

----------


## alexandrecorrea

via fibra.. voce precisa estar proximo a um dos POPS da unotel.

----------


## hexagerado

Caros amigos,

Trabalho em um Canal Indireto da Telefônica (uma empresa que presta serviços para a Telefônica), e sim, tem como diminuir os custos de um link, e uma associação diminui os valores do mega. Qualquer empresa de telefonia (não só a Telefônica) diminui o valor conforme almenta a quantidade. Percebi que há muitas duvidas também quanto a localidade, não sei as outras empresas, mas a Telefônica instala link em qualquer lugar, por mais remota que seja a empresa, e também existe a possibilidade de duas empresas por mais distantes que forem compartilharem um link.
O que todos que tem duvidas precisam entender é o seguinte: a partir de 2 mbps, é feito um pedido de projeto especial, e não é mais uma simples rede Ip que será pedido, mas sim um IP Telesp, que é outro produto, a Telefônica analisa a área (no caso de uma associação, um lugar só, preferencialmente um que não seja tão distante) e o link chega através de fibra óptica, e não por par metálico. Outra grande dúvida que as pessoas tem é sobre os valores. Uns falam que conseguiram um link de 1 mb por R$ 500,00. É muito difícil, tem que ter adquirido pelo menos 20 mb para isso. Geralmente, se conseguiu este preço, significa q o link não é full, ele deve ser 90% pra menos. NÂO SE ENGANEM.


Para mais informações, entrem em contato,vocês teram um atendimento exclusivo comigo mesmo.

Att,

Francisco Júnior - Atendimento Telefônica
Satturno Telefonia
0800103011
(15) 32292500 ramal 228 / (15) 88033894
[email protected]

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Nao vou questionar voce.. mas digo que consigo link a 375 o MEGA, Clear Channel !! em fibra !! preço com impostos..

sim, isso eh verdade e existe muita gente usando este link... e o link eh 100% garantido, com sla e tudo mais... o segredo eh NAO mexer com esssas operadoras porcas do Brasil mas sim comprar de operadoras estrangeiras, utilizando apenas transporte IP das operadoras e ou empresas ...

 :Smile: 


e eu que digo.. NAO SE ENGANEM !! as teles sao as vilãs da jogada..  :Smile: 

 :Ciao: 




> Caros amigos,
> 
> Trabalho em um Canal Indireto da Telefônica (uma empresa que presta serviços para a Telefônica), e sim, tem como diminuir os custos de um link, e uma associação diminui os valores do mega. Qualquer empresa de telefonia (não só a Telefônica) diminui o valor conforme almenta a quantidade. Percebi que há muitas duvidas também quanto a localidade, não sei as outras empresas, mas a Telefônica instala link em qualquer lugar, por mais remota que seja a empresa, e também existe a possibilidade de duas empresas por mais distantes que forem compartilharem um link.
> O que todos que tem duvidas precisam entender é o seguinte: a partir de 2 mbps, é feito um pedido de projeto especial, e não é mais uma simples rede Ip que será pedido, mas sim um IP Telesp, que é outro produto, a Telefônica analisa a área (no caso de uma associação, um lugar só, preferencialmente um que não seja tão distante) e o link chega através de fibra óptica, e não por par metálico. Outra grande dúvida que as pessoas tem é sobre os valores. Uns falam que conseguiram um link de 1 mb por R$ 500,00. É muito difícil, tem que ter adquirido pelo menos 20 mb para isso. Geralmente, se conseguiu este preço, significa q o link não é full, ele deve ser 90% pra menos. NÂO SE ENGANEM.
> 
> 
> Para mais informações, entrem em contato,vocês teram um atendimento exclusivo comigo mesmo.
> 
> Att,
> ...

----------


## hexagerado

mas quantos megas vc possui?

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

> ... consigo link a 375 o MEGA, Clear Channel !! em fibra !! preço com impostos... o segredo eh NAO mexer com esssas operadoras porcas do Brasil mas sim comprar de operadoras estrangeiras...


Amigo Alexandre,

Tem como passar o endereço do site deles? Procurei no google e só encontrei sobre a comp. de outdoors, nada de backbone ou internet...

Sabe me dizer se eles tem dificuldades de instalção em determinado lugar/cidade/estado? Vi que você é de minas, então imagino que deve ser mais tranquilo, já que é no interior, parece... E faço a mesma pergunta do amigo em cima, quantos megas você possui com eles (Clear Channel)?


Vlw  :Shakehands:

----------


## multlink

LeonardoMaciel
ELE PEGA ESSE VALOR PELA UNOTEL QUE A MESMA COMPRA DA GLOBAL CROSSING  :Wink:

----------


## rilandim

> LeonardoMaciel
> ELE PEGA ESSE VALOR PELA UNOTEL QUE A MESMA COMPRA DA GLOBAL CROSSING


alguem que tem unotel pode me mandar um ip pra teste de latencia?

----------


## NetoGO23

Na minha cidade "Interio de Goiás" eu pago 2.796,04 por 2mb com 8 IP validos.

Já vi casos do pessoal chegar a pagar até 3.000,00 por 2mb.

----------


## hexagerado

> Na minha cidade "Interio de Goiás" eu pago 2.796,04 por 2mb com 8 IP validos.
> 
> Já vi casos do pessoal chegar a pagar até 3.000,00 por 2mb.


nos da telefonica não tem quantidade de ips fixos, pode por quantos quiser

----------


## armc_2003

Boa noite, preciso de um esclarecimento: Pra que serve esse tópico fixo? Conseguiram concretizar alguma coisa? Tem algum projeto em mente?
Se não tem, vamos colocar alguma coisa pra funcionar nesse sentido.

----------


## jociano

> Boa noite, preciso de um esclarecimento: Pra que serve esse tópico fixo? Conseguiram concretizar alguma coisa? Tem algum projeto em mente?
> Se não tem, vamos colocar alguma coisa pra funcionar nesse sentido.


Apoiado!!!

----------


## stevens144

é ta na hora já

----------


## armc_2003

É o seguinte, a coisa vai ficar feia se não houver alguma ação. então é melhor parar de ficar só falando e agir de vez! Ou pára de falar!
Na minha região estou me aprontando (não sei até onde vou chegar, mas estou fazendo) para abrir um POP da UNOTEL e passar a te-los como meu fornecedor.
Só que esbarro no problema da distância que é maior que 100Km, mas estou tentando fazer uma espécie de consorcio com os provedores vizinhos e que estão pelo caminho para poder comprar link juntos e montar a estrutura juntos.
O MEGA sai a R$596,00, isso pra mim é razão mais do que suficiente para encarar uma aventura dessas.
Sugiro aos colegas ações do tipo. Preparem-se porque as grandes TELES vão querer nos engolir neste ano e nos que vem por aí.
Me associei á ABRAMULTI e estou tendo um ótimo apoio técnico e juridico.
Estou em contato com o sr. Alexandre Coelho da UNOTEL e estou tentando viabilizar a abertura do POP.
Mas o entrave maior são os colegas de trabalho, que não querer progredir. Sempre estão pensando como se o mundo fosse só o que eles veem ao seu redor.
COOPERATIVA é a saida para esse problema, mas precisa de todos nós para funcionar.
O que me dizem?

----------


## damacenoneto

sobre a unotel, eles resolveram os problemas de roteamento que estava tendo em SP? Tava um lixo a conexao. Um amigo meu, que tem 30mb com eles, tava desde sexta com o link down, usando link backup telefonica, pq grande parte de paginas nao abria no link unotel.

Ele disse que desde que colocou o link, 24 de dezembro de 2008, ate agora, nao funcionou 100%.

Ai me pergunto, unotel vale mesmo a pena? 

Repito a pergunta que fiz em outro topico e ninguem respondeu.... Quem tem UNOTEL, ta satisfeito? Funciona bem?

----------


## armc_2003

> sobre a unotel, eles resolveram os problemas de roteamento que estava tendo em SP? Tava um lixo a conexao. Um amigo meu, que tem 30mb com eles, tava desde sexta com o link down, usando link backup telefonica, pq grande parte de paginas nao abria no link unotel.
> 
> Ele disse que desde que colocou o link, 24 de dezembro de 2008, ate agora, nao funcionou 100%.
> 
> Ai me pergunto, unotel vale mesmo a pena? 
> 
> Repito a pergunta que fiz em outro topico e ninguem respondeu.... Quem tem UNOTEL, ta satisfeito? Funciona bem?


Bom, não sei sobre este problema, mas pelo pessoal que já consultei, todos estão muito felizes com o serviço, estavam tão felizes que até comecei a desconfiar, era felicidade demais...
Mas já passei por problemas chatos com a BRT, uma vez fiquei por 4 dias inteiros sem conexão porque eles mudaram o DNS e não me falaram, tive que descobrir sozinho.
Esse tipo de coisa deve ser investigado, pois é sério. Mas isso não invalida a proposta da COOPERATIVA.
Eu estou trabalhando para ter link da UNOTEL e espero resolver o meu problema e não criar mais.
É certo que sendo concorrente de quem me fornece link a coisa não dará bem futuramente...
Sugestões são bem vindas.

----------


## Ollenini

Como anda isso?
Quando nao tem a SCM tem como fazer parte de alguma forma?

----------


## armc_2003

> Como anda isso?
> Quando nao tem a SCM tem como fazer parte de alguma forma?


 Isso pode ser pensado. Nada que não possa ser resolvido. Mas precisamos de participantes que se interessem em resolver este problema, temos que juntar pelo menos 50 empresas para fazer algo que presta ou pelo menos pra começar a pensar...

----------


## fssfilipe

> Isso pode ser pensado. Nada que não possa ser resolvido. Mas precisamos de participantes que se interessem em resolver este problema, temos que juntar pelo menos 50 empresas para fazer algo que presta ou pelo menos pra começar a pensar...


Eu tenho 4Mbps junto Telemar, pode ser negociado será?

----------


## rodrigorso

Podem contar comigo.
Se alguém precisar de algo aqui junto a ANATEL em Brasília, fico a disposição.

----------


## armc_2003

> Eu tenho 4Mbps junto Telemar, pode ser negociado será?


Mas não é isso o que tenho em mente.
O que penso é criar uma COOPERATIVA, isso vai muito além de adquirir link. Já estive conversando com meu contador, que tem experiencia com isso, e o projeto é viável.
Fica mais barato para se comprar de tudo, mas é preciso de um certo nível de organização.
Claro que o objetivo principal é o link barato. Para isso eu penso na UNOTEL.
De inicio é necessário nos organizar por áreas geográficas proximas, depois de formado este grupo, podemos buscar links que estejam o mais perto possível. Hoje para a minha região eu consigo link à R$596,00 o MEGA, é bem mais barato do que estou pagando hoje, sem contar as VÁRIAS outras vantegens que posso estar passando pra vocês.
Mas para que eu consiga comprar o link a esse preço, eu preciso de mais empresas para encarar essa empreitada junto comigo.
No caso de regiões geográficas distintas será necessário um estudo de caso individualmente.
As vantagens são muitas, mas os desafios também.

PRECISAMOS DE EMPRESAS INTERESSADAS. VAMOS, ONDE ESTÁ A CORAGEM DE VOCÊS?
Quem estiver interessado me passe o nome da empresa, cidade, estado e cnpj.
Vamos fazer uma lista das empresas.
Vou passar o contato para que possa esclarecer as dúvidas sobre a cooperativa (o contador vai estar atendendo somente o pessoal que me passar os dados) e questões de instalação e gerencia de link.
O telefone para falar comigo é: (64)3461-7540 - André L. Machado
Ps. Não é sempre que estarei na empresa para atender...

----------


## fssfilipe

> Mas não é isso o que tenho em mente.
> O que penso é criar uma COOPERATIVA, isso vai muito além de adquirir link. Já estive conversando com meu contador, que tem experiencia com isso, e o projeto é viável.
> Fica mais barato para se comprar de tudo, mas é preciso de um certo nível de organização.
> Claro que o objetivo principal é o link barato. Para isso eu penso na UNOTEL.
> De inicio é necessário nos organizar por áreas geográficas proximas, depois de formado este grupo, podemos buscar links que estejam o mais perto possível. Hoje para a minha região eu consigo link à R$596,00 o MEGA, é bem mais barato do que estou pagando hoje, sem contar as VÁRIAS outras vantegens que posso estar passando pra vocês.
> Mas para que eu consiga comprar o link a esse preço, eu preciso de mais empresas para encarar essa empreitada junto comigo.
> No caso de regiões geográficas distintas será necessário um estudo de caso individualmente.
> As vantagens são muitas, mas os desafios também.
> 
> ...


Entendo, minha empresa não é um provedor de internet em si, tenho uma empresa de TI que presta serviços de TI em geral como hosts gerenciados, servidores dedicados, etc, vou entrar em contato amanha pela parte da manhã para conversarmos, te passarei meus dados por e-mail.
Porém essa parte do SCM me interessa, como te falei pode ser uma alternativa para que possa expandir os nossos negócios caso o link saia mais em conta.
O melhor que negociei foram 4Mbps por 18k com a Telemar em Manaus/AM.
A UNOTEL trabalha com a Embratel ou por satélite em minha região? (Se souber ou levantar essa informação por favor me avise..)

----------


## Aprendiz

Segundo o site Unotel www.unotel.com.br/buscasite achei as seguinte cidades:

Pos Localidades Distância aproximada
1Âº "Araguaína" - "TO" 1371.84 km
2Âº "Colinas do Tocantins" - "TO" 1387.71 km
3Âº "Wanderlândia" - "TO" 1399.41 km
4Âº "Imperatriz" - "MA" 1413.56 km
5Âº "Guaraí" - "TO" 1425.12 km
6Âº "Porto Franco" - "MA" 1444.94 km
7Âº "Miracema do Tocantins" - "TO" 1455.88 km
8Âº "Paraíso do Tocantins" - "TO" 1461.4 km
9Âº "Santa Rita" - "TO" 1500.04 km
10Âº "Sítio Novo" - "MA" 1503.02 km










> Entendo, minha empresa não é um provedor de internet em si, tenho uma empresa de TI que presta serviços de TI em geral como hosts gerenciados, servidores dedicados, etc, vou entrar em contato amanha pela parte da manhã para conversarmos, te passarei meus dados por e-mail.
> Porém essa parte do SCM me interessa, como te falei pode ser uma alternativa para que possa expandir os nossos negócios caso o link saia mais em conta.
> O melhor que negociei foram 4Mbps por 18k com a Telemar em Manaus/AM.
> A UNOTEL trabalha com a Embratel ou por satélite em minha região? (Se souber ou levantar essa informação por favor me avise..)

----------


## Ollenini

Ok em minha regiao tenho mais dois pequenos provedores conte conosco.
me procure quando precisar

----------


## AndrioPJ

bom gente, eu estive pensando em fazer uma especie de cooperativa tbm...
mas ainda estou verificando isso...

o principal objetivo seria o valor do link...
porem, se algo for decidido aqui, podem contar comigo

[email protected]

----------


## fssfilipe

o POP é realmente muito longe daqui, tem que ser verificado com eles o meio de comunicação.

----------


## armc_2003

Boa tarde.
O pessoal que está interessado, tem que me passar e-mail, telefone, cnpj, *Cidade e Estado*. Não precisam ficar com medo de passar estes dados porque não dá pra fazer nada com eles que vá gerar algum dano ao proprietário. *O motivo é de cadastro* e contato, nada mais.
Preciso de uma lista para começar a fazer planos, sem uma lista de interessados não dá pra conseguir algo que possa realmente ser atrativo para ninguem.

*Para maior discrição os dados devem ser mandados em PVT para o email:* *[email protected]*
*e se quiserem falar comigo pessoalmente é só ligar para (64)3461-7540 e pedir pra falar com o André.*

Vou dar um exemplo:
Para abrir um POP (que ainda não esteja sendo utilizado por ninguem) da UNOTEL (digo UNOTEL porque não achei nenhuma proposta melhor) são necessários R$31.600,00, pago uma única vez, para a ATIVAÇÃO + R$1.700,00 mensais de co-location. Isso na minha região, não sei o quanto isso poderia custar nas outras regiões.
O custo só do link é de R$596,00/Mbps até o limite de 155Mbps após isso é possível ter o desconto de 10% em cada Mbps.

*Quem tiver alguma dúvida pode entrar em contato com o sr. Alexandre Coelho - UNOTEL.*

Pelo descrito anteriormente percebe-se que para uma empresa somente fica meio difícil de abrir um POP sozinha, mas, os ganhos são muito grandes se isso for feito de forma cooperativa.
Mas pra isso todos tem que ser EMPRESAS, questão de SCM é secundária, mas tem que ser EMPRESA.

----------


## rubensk

É bom lembrar que há outras agrupamentos além da UNOTEL (que é citada como associação mas é uma empresa com forte ligação com a ABRAMULTI, essa sim uma associação), como a ANID e a Internetsul. A ANID é particularmente interessante para os pequenos pois não há no modelo dela um custo alto de abertura de POP como acontece com a UNOTEL. 

Mas os problemas já listados aqui com a UNOTEL (que não tem mais trânsito Global Crossing como se vê nas tabelas BGP, por motivos que cabe aos representantes da UNOTEL esclarecerem) sugerem que quem puder ter trânsito de mais de uma fonte (Unotel e Oi, ANID e Unotel, Telefonica e ANID, ou qualquer outra combinação que não use rede física ou lógica compartilhada), o faça. 

Há tanto instabilidades físicas (corte de fibras, problemas de roteamento) quanto contratuais (você paga ao prestador, mas ele está pagando os fornecedores dele ?) que podem ser mortais para quem é pequeno competindo com a BrOi, NET ou Telefónica. Ser um sistema autônomo e ter mais de um fornecedor ajuda a sobreviver a essas situações.

----------


## armc_2003

> É bom lembrar que há outras agrupamentos além da UNOTEL (que é citada como associação mas é uma empresa com forte ligação com a ABRAMULTI, essa sim uma associação), como a ANID e a Internetsul. A ANID é particularmente interessante para os pequenos pois não há no modelo dela um custo alto de abertura de POP como acontece com a UNOTEL. 
> 
> Mas os problemas já listados aqui com a UNOTEL (que não tem mais trânsito Global Crossing como se vê nas tabelas BGP, por motivos que cabe aos representantes da UNOTEL esclarecerem) sugerem que quem puder ter trânsito de mais de uma fonte (Unotel e Oi, ANID e Unotel, Telefonica e ANID, ou qualquer outra combinação que não use rede física ou lógica compartilhada), o faça. 
> 
> Há tanto instabilidades físicas (corte de fibras, problemas de roteamento) quanto contratuais (você paga ao prestador, mas ele está pagando os fornecedores dele ?) que podem ser mortais para quem é pequeno competindo com a BrOi, NET ou Telefónica. Ser um sistema autônomo e ter mais de um fornecedor ajuda a sobreviver a essas situações.


Concordo com você. É impossível ser um verdadeiro concorrente se não houver uma possibilidade de redundância.
Sobre esses problemas com a UNOTEL eu nunca tinha houvido falar nisso antes, aliás, se forem verdade isso é muito preocupante e carece de maiores pesquisas e pesquisas sérias, pois se trata de um ponto bem fráci: confiança de link!
Eu também não tinha conhecimento de outras operadoras que vendessem link sem ser na condição de concorrência, o que é o meu problema e de quase todos os outros provedores no Brasil.
Vou pesquisar sobre eles, se forem alternativa viável, está valendo.
No caso da abertura do POP da UNOTEL, *realmente acho muito caro mesmo*, mas como disse antes, era a única outra alternativa.
Mas não acho que nada disso que foi citado seja motivo de morte do projeto, sei que obstáculos surgirão, mas eles foram feitos para filtrar os vencedores dos outros "comuns".
Sua posição sobre este assunto "UNOTEL" foi preciosa. Obrigado.

----------


## armc_2003

> É bom lembrar que há outras agrupamentos além da UNOTEL (que é citada como associação mas é uma empresa com forte ligação com a ABRAMULTI, essa sim uma associação), como a ANID e a Internetsul. A ANID é particularmente interessante para os pequenos pois não há no modelo dela um custo alto de abertura de POP como acontece com a UNOTEL. 
> 
> Mas os problemas já listados aqui com a UNOTEL (que não tem mais trânsito Global Crossing como se vê nas tabelas BGP, por motivos que cabe aos representantes da UNOTEL esclarecerem) sugerem que quem puder ter trânsito de mais de uma fonte (Unotel e Oi, ANID e Unotel, Telefonica e ANID, ou qualquer outra combinação que não use rede física ou lógica compartilhada), o faça. 
> 
> Há tanto instabilidades físicas (corte de fibras, problemas de roteamento) quanto contratuais (você paga ao prestador, mas ele está pagando os fornecedores dele ?) que podem ser mortais para quem é pequeno competindo com a BrOi, NET ou Telefónica. Ser um sistema autônomo e ter mais de um fornecedor ajuda a sobreviver a essas situações.


Mais uma questão: Você já conseguiu contato com algum desses fornecedores e obteve alguma boa proposta?

----------


## damacenoneto

> É bom lembrar que há outras agrupamentos além da UNOTEL (que é citada como associação mas é uma empresa com forte ligação com a ABRAMULTI, essa sim uma associação), como a ANID e a Internetsul. A ANID é particularmente interessante para os pequenos pois não há no modelo dela um custo alto de abertura de POP como acontece com a UNOTEL. 
> 
> Mas os problemas já listados aqui com a UNOTEL (que não tem mais trânsito Global Crossing como se vê nas tabelas BGP, por motivos que cabe aos representantes da UNOTEL esclarecerem) sugerem que quem puder ter trânsito de mais de uma fonte (Unotel e Oi, ANID e Unotel, Telefonica e ANID, ou qualquer outra combinação que não use rede física ou lógica compartilhada), o faça. 
> 
> Há tanto instabilidades físicas (corte de fibras, problemas de roteamento) quanto contratuais (você paga ao prestador, mas ele está pagando os fornecedores dele ?) que podem ser mortais para quem é pequeno competindo com a BrOi, NET ou Telefónica. Ser um sistema autônomo e ter mais de um fornecedor ajuda a sobreviver a essas situações.


Faco de suas palavras, as minhas...

----------


## JHONNE

> Entendo, minha empresa não é um provedor de internet em si, tenho uma empresa de TI que presta serviços de TI em geral como hosts gerenciados, servidores dedicados, etc, vou entrar em contato amanha pela parte da manhã para conversarmos, te passarei meus dados por e-mail.
> Porém essa parte do SCM me interessa, como te falei pode ser uma alternativa para que possa expandir os nossos negócios caso o link saia mais em conta.
> O melhor que negociei foram 4Mbps por 18k com a Telemar em Manaus/AM.
> A UNOTEL trabalha com a Embratel ou por satélite em minha região? (Se souber ou levantar essa informação por favor me avise..)


 
A unotel utiliza a infovia da eletronet, que também é utilizada por grandes empresas como telemar e embratel

----------


## rubensk

> Mais uma questão: Você já conseguiu contato com algum desses fornecedores e obteve alguma boa proposta?


Segue trecho de uma mensagem da lista da ANID:

"O preço por MB na ANID é R$ 550,00 (sem taxa de transporte).
Esses preços são APENAS PARA PROVEDORES ASSOCIADOS.
Os locais disponiveis poderão ser consultados através dos e-mails abaixo:

joaomeira em anid.com.br
viviane em anid.com.br"

(ref.: [Inclusaodigital: 3630] [Inclusaodigital] Re: [inclusaodigital] Novidades na Lista)

Eu não sei se a UNOTEL tem preços publicados; eu já ouvi falar que é R$590/Mbps, e a diferença por si só não seria um bom motivo para escolher uma ou outra (e como eu disse na mensagem anterior, escolha duas...). O custo de abertura de POP é que é um fator a ser pesado com muita cautela. 

O interessante do modelo da ANID é a disposição deles de irem colocando infra-estrutura no país, usando infra-estrutura de outra operadora de fibras que não a Eletronet (que tem no custo de abertura do POP um desafio complicado para lidar) e colocando torres deles mesmos (agora eles tem uma fábrica de torres que ficam super em conta) para aumentar a rede além da capilaridade de fibras, que é baixa num país que busca a Inclusão Digital. 

Como toda associação, tem também inscrição e mensalidade/anuidade... R$150 de inscrição, R$40 de mensalidade. (vide http://www.anid.com.br/docs/rn022007.pdf)

Quanto à associação do pessoal do Sul, não tenho muito contato com as ofertas deles, mas como eles compartilham com você a dor de ser da região da Brasil Telecom, pelo menos em estratégias de concorrência vocês teriam muito para conversar, mesmo que não role compartilhamento de link. 

Veja que com a compra da BrT pela Oi é bom também conversar com o pessoal de NE/MG/RJ, pois a Oi está colocando os diretores dela para cuidar da região da BrT e trazendo os diretores da BrT para a região dela. O estilo Oi logo deve "aflorar" nas regiões Centro-Oeste e Sul, e quem já lida com a "Telemau" não é muito fã.

----------


## rubensk

> A unotel utiliza a infovia da eletronet, que também é utilizada por grandes empresas como telemar e embratel


Isso não é bem assim, e é parte do motivo da Eletronet ter falido. No começo as operadoras locais (Telemar, por exemplo) contrataram muito da Eletronet, que foi crescendo feliz da vida. Só que isso foi só até elas terem capacidade própria nas mesmas rotas... quando cancelaram, tudo foi buraco e ela faliu. Elas até podem ter um ou outro circuito, mas 99% dos circuitos hoje são de operadoras independentes, empresas etc. 

Em tempo: a Embratel como empresa federal de transporte de longa distância antes da privatização, tem fibras dela em muitas das estradas federais que cortam o país, não precisando de fibras como da Eletronet, exceto em alguma quantidade para redundância, quem sabe. Pegue as BRs próximas da sua região e veja se você não acha as repetidoras de fibra da Embratel na beira da estrada, estão bem visíveis até.

A UNOTEL é cliente da massa falida da Eletronet, que tem como responsável um síndico e não um presidente. Como o síndico é apontado pelos credores, ele é menos sensível a questões de valor de mercado de um serviço, no caso o de transporte de dados; a cobertura da Eletronet é muito boa, mas os valores para sua utilização bem mais altos que os da Intelig, Global Crossing (antiga Impsat), Algar Telecom (antiga CTBC, antiga Engeredes). Em grande parte devido a visão de recuperação de prejuízos ao invés da visão de geração de negócios. 

E agora então que o governo fala em encampar a Eletronet através da Telebrás que os credores devem estar se achando sentados numa mina de dinheiro, e não vão baixar os preços. Mas transferir essa imensa dívida para o povo é algo que todo cidadão deveria ser contra, e parece que até o governo quer achar um jeito de reconstruir a idéia de fibras pelas linhas do sistemas Eletrobrás sem entrar no mico da Eletronet.

----------


## bdnet

Sobre a Embratel ...

Aki no ES naum existe fibra deles é pelo sistema de radios mesmo uma bela porcaria por sinal, to a anos querendo ampliar meu link e eles não dão viabilidade e coram 1100 cada mega, quem dera se aki tivesse pelos menos estaria pagando menos da metade disso e teria quandos megas quisesse... é muito fácil falar mal de uma empresa como a Unotel quero ver axar melhor

----------


## rubensk

> Sobre a Embratel ...
> 
> Aki no ES naum existe fibra deles é pelo sistema de radios mesmo uma bela porcaria por sinal, to a anos querendo ampliar meu link e eles não dão viabilidade e coram 1100 cada mega, quem dera se aki tivesse pelos menos estaria pagando menos da metade disso e teria quandos megas quisesse... é muito fácil falar mal de uma empresa como a Unotel quero ver axar melhor


Acho que a comparação não procede... a Embratel é uma telecom "facilities-based", ou seja, eles levam fibra, rádio ou satélite até onde chega o cliente. ANID e Unotel são operações que contratam meios de terceiros (Intelig no caso da ANID, Eletronet no caso da Unotel), capacidade IP de backbones (Alog e Durand no caso da Unotel) e proveem serviços sobre eles. A ANID vai num meio termo ao construir a rede entre os POPs da Intelig e os provedores, a Unotel já transfere esse custo (incluindo o de abertura do POP da Eletronet) para os provedores, mas ainda tem sistemas similares. 

Há mercado para os dois tipos de telecoms, e fica para o provedor a escolha de qual modelo o atende melhor.

----------


## armc_2003

> Acho que a comparação não procede... a Embratel é uma telecom "facilities-based", ou seja, eles levam fibra, rádio ou satélite até onde chega o cliente. ANID e Unotel são operações que contratam meios de terceiros (Intelig no caso da ANID, Eletronet no caso da Unotel), capacidade IP de backbones (Alog e Durand no caso da Unotel) e proveem serviços sobre eles. A ANID vai num meio termo ao construir a rede entre os POPs da Intelig e os provedores, a Unotel já transfere esse custo (incluindo o de abertura do POP da Eletronet) para os provedores, mas ainda tem sistemas similares. 
> 
> Há mercado para os dois tipos de telecoms, e fica para o provedor a escolha de qual modelo o atende melhor.


É, mas num precisa defender muito a EMBRATEL não, porque eu tenho experiência com ela por aqui .... é por isso que tô correndo atrás de outra solução.

Continuo esperando por relatos VERDADEIROS e PONDERADOS sobre a UNOTEL, que por sinal me parece uma solução viável ...

----------


## bdnet

Infelizmente a UNOTEL naum chega aki sul do ES, ja falei com o Alexandre que buscaria link num raio de 100 km mas ele me disse que é inviavel para eles uma vez que seu POP mais perto de mim esta em Governador Valadares MG a mais de 400 km daki ... se chegasse por aki axo que iria rezar por uma semana sem parar só para agradecer ... a Embratel ta chupando meus ossos ... como competir com Velox pagando 1.100 cada mega? é froid

----------


## rubensk

> É, mas num precisa defender muito a EMBRATEL não, porque eu tenho experiência com ela por aqui .... é por isso que tô correndo atrás de outra solução.
> 
> Continuo esperando por relatos VERDADEIROS e PONDERADOS sobre a UNOTEL, que por sinal me parece uma solução viável ...


Eu não defendo a atual Embratel não, pelo contrário, eu sinto como cidadão brasileiro que um dos grandes patrimônios do país, o serviço de qualidade que a Embratel tinha até uma década atrás, foi destruído por seus novos donos (MCI, depois Worldcom, depois Telmex). Mesmo eu hoje trabalhando para um concorrente, gostaria de ter a boa competição de uma empresa símbolo do país. 


O fato de que uma telecom que tem todos os recursos sob seu controle não conseguir prestar um bom serviço é até pior do que se ela tivesse que contratar recursos de terceiros; ela não pode argumentar culpa de ninguém.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Amigos recentemente fechamos uma negociacao com a EMBRATEL para 10mb de link por R$1080,00 o mega, o problema é que o valor só e aceito acima de 10mb se o link for menor o valor vai para R$ 2100,00 o mega, podemos tentar fazer uma associacao de provedores de uma mesma regiao e conseguir descontos grandes se tiver algum provedor do interior de Sao Paulo interessado entre em contato. [email protected]



Olá tecnic,

Não sei que região voce se encontra.... mas para 10Mb não compensa pagar R$ 1.080,00 no mega, estou na Grande SP divisa com interior, sou atendido somente pela estrutura da Telefonica... eu pago no mega R$ 1.300,00 sendo que comprei somente 2Mb, recentemente fiz cotações na GVT, Embratel e outras e estas mesmo utilizando a estrutura da Telefonica o preço não sai muito fora disso, vai para R$ 1.390,00 e no máximo R$ 1.470,00.... apresentei a contra-proposta a Telefonica que me ofereceu a proposta de 2Mb por R$ 2.036,00 ou R$ 1.038,00 o mega, estou negociando a 1 mês e meio... ainda não tenho pressa do link... mas já estou antecipando a expansão.... em contrapartida estou cotando na Eletropaulo Telecom que fornecerá links pela rede elétrica em grande parte da região so estado de sp.

Na minha opnião para se ter uma boa negociação não precisa ter pressa, impôr as operadoras mas sempre deixandro brechas para voltar atrás.... só não recomendo fazer leilão.

Obs: nas cidades ao redor, banda larga é somente pela Telefonica com Speedy, aqui não chega NET ou outra empresa de medio e grande porte para banda larga.

Pessoal, se realmente obtiver um valor significativo certamente estou dentro,


Anderson

----------


## tuxbrasil

A titulo de COMPLEMENTO a TIM operadora de telefonia celular COMPROU a INTERLIG só falta a Anatel assinar, a TIM que ter Backbone propio.

Já que o problema da Unotel é usar a Eletronet (contrato é contrato) como outras operadoras usa a Eletronet como a Chesf usa etc... a Interlig vai passar a ter o mesmo "patamar".

Att,

----------


## srxys1

20 Mb

R$ 526 o Mega ....

----------


## armc_2003

> 20 Mb
> 
> R$ 526 o Mega ....


Mas de quem você compra?

----------


## bdnet

Ai gente uem usa link oi me contate no privado par auma simulação de valores

----------


## NetoGO23

Pessoal estamos fazendo uma discursão + ou - dentro do assunto deste post e assim estamos pensando em criar um sindicatos dos provedores, quem quiser acompanhar o post tá ai o link https://under-linux.org/f126429-pra-...rasiltelcom-11

----------


## percival

Dependendo do local em Sao Paulo a NID já consegue a R$485 o mega já com impostos.


Percival

----------


## percival

A ANID tem um pop em Vitória o problema é a topografia da região para algumas localidades são cinco ou seis repetições. me diga o nome da sua cidade e as coordenadas de suas torres que talvez tenhamos como ajudar.

Percival

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá Pessoal,

Esta ANID é a Associação Nacional para Inclusão Digital, se for não encontrei nada referente a link, o site aparentemente não tem nada haver com isso (Home - ANID - ASSOCIAÇÃO NACIONAL PARA INCLUSÃO DIGITAL)

Por gentileza informe o contato da ANID em São Paulo.


Grato.
Anderson

----------


## percival

Anderson,

Realmente a ANID não se dedica exclusivamente a fornecer Link de Internet. O site tambem não está lá essas coisas.

O fato é que compramos banda IP e tambem transporte e disponibilisamos para nossos associados como uma das nossas ações, que apesar de não ser a principal, para pequenos provedores na maioria dos casos significa continuar no mercado ou quebrar.

Temos muitos pops espalhados pelo Brasil e o valor por mega pago pelos associados gira em torno de R$550, no teu caso em Cotia vou avaliar como podemos te atender com link, precisaríamos fechar pelo menos 20 megas na região para tornar viável, mas é assim que começa, você fala para os colegas e em uma duas semanas já tem demanda para 30 ou 40 megas.

Agradeço pela opiniaão sobre o site, vou colocar um topico so sobre os Links da ANID e como funciona.

Forte Abraço

Percival

----------


## armc_2003

> Nao vou questionar voce.. mas digo que consigo link a 375 o MEGA, Clear Channel !! em fibra !! preço com impostos..
> 
> sim, isso eh verdade e existe muita gente usando este link... e o link eh 100% garantido, com sla e tudo mais... o segredo eh NAO mexer com esssas operadoras porcas do Brasil mas sim comprar de operadoras estrangeiras, utilizando apenas transporte IP das operadoras e ou empresas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e eu que digo.. NAO SE ENGANEM !! as teles sao as vilãs da jogada..


Alexandre, tem como você indicar, dar uma luz, mostrar a direção pra gente? Nem estou pedindo pra você dar tudo "mastigado", mas só indicara direção...
Por favor ...
Obrigado.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Anderson,
> 
> Realmente a ANID não se dedica exclusivamente a fornecer Link de Internet. O site tambem não está lá essas coisas.
> 
> O fato é que compramos banda IP e tambem transporte e disponibilisamos para nossos associados como uma das nossas ações, que apesar de não ser a principal, para pequenos provedores na maioria dos casos significa continuar no mercado ou quebrar.
> 
> Temos muitos pops espalhados pelo Brasil e o valor por mega pago pelos associados gira em torno de R$550, no teu caso em Cotia vou avaliar como podemos te atender com link, precisaríamos fechar pelo menos 20 megas na região para tornar viável, mas é assim que começa, você fala para os colegas e em uma duas semanas já tem demanda para 30 ou 40 megas.
> 
> Agradeço pela opiniaão sobre o site, vou colocar um topico so sobre os Links da ANID e como funciona.
> ...


Olá Percival,

Estou localizado na parte mais alta de Cotia, consigo ver a Av. Paulista (36Km de distancia) e o Pico do Jaragua (+/- 30Km de distancia), tambem tenho outro ponto em São Roque (distante a 50Km da Av. Paulista) com visão a Itapevi e outras cidades.

Percival, 20Mb inicial é muito apesar de nós termos uma demanda grande... estamos crescendo estruturado... não queremos crescer sem controle e com problemas de conexão/transmissão.

Informe o bairro que voce possui POP nestas regiões que conforme for contrato empresa de intercomunicação que pode me trazer aqui por fibra.


Grato,
Anderson

----------


## armc_2003

> Anderson,
> 
> Realmente a ANID não se dedica exclusivamente a fornecer Link de Internet. O site tambem não está lá essas coisas.
> 
> O fato é que compramos banda IP e tambem transporte e disponibilisamos para nossos associados como uma das nossas ações, que apesar de não ser a principal, para pequenos provedores na maioria dos casos significa continuar no mercado ou quebrar.
> 
> Temos muitos pops espalhados pelo Brasil e o valor por mega pago pelos associados gira em torno de R$550, no teu caso em Cotia vou avaliar como podemos te atender com link, precisaríamos fechar pelo menos 20 megas na região para tornar viável, mas é assim que começa, você fala para os colegas e em uma duas semanas já tem demanda para 30 ou 40 megas.
> 
> Agradeço pela opiniaão sobre o site, vou colocar um topico so sobre os Links da ANID e como funciona.
> ...


Caro Percival, estou há quase de 2 meses tentando obter uma informação relativamente simples, mas que está parecendo uma grande barreira à minha associação à ANID: LOCALIZAÇÃO do POP em GOIÁS.
Simplesmente não consigo essa informação, já liguei, mandei mail e nada de saber do POP.
Será que você poderia me ajudar?

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Nao vou questionar voce.. mas digo que consigo link a 375 o MEGA, Clear Channel !! em fibra !! preço com impostos..
> 
> sim, isso eh verdade e existe muita gente usando este link... e o link eh 100% garantido, com sla e tudo mais... o segredo eh NAO mexer com esssas operadoras porcas do Brasil mas sim comprar de operadoras estrangeiras, utilizando apenas transporte IP das operadoras e ou empresas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e eu que digo.. NAO SE ENGANEM !! as teles sao as vilãs da jogada..


Olá Alexandre,

Muito interessante o que voce informou acima.

Nos dê um empurram informando como podemos adquerir link de operadoras estrangeiras utilizando a estrutura das operadoras/empresas locais para interconexão, cite nomes das empresas e como proceder.

Assim já estamos com um grande passo dado para diminuição do valor do MEGA.


Grato
Anderson

----------


## rubensk

> Olá Percival,
> 
> Estou localizado na parte mais alta de Cotia, consigo ver a Av. Paulista (36Km de distancia) e o Pico do Jaragua (+/- 30Km de distancia), tambem tenho outro ponto em São Roque (distante a 50Km da Av. Paulista) com visão a Itapevi e outras cidades.
> 
> Percival, 20Mb inicial é muito apesar de nós termos uma demanda grande... estamos crescendo estruturado... não queremos crescer sem controle e com problemas de conexão/transmissão.
> 
> Informe o bairro que voce possui POP nestas regiões que conforme for contrato empresa de intercomunicação que pode me trazer aqui por fibra.
> 
> 
> ...


O pico do Jaraguá é um local com frequências muito congestionadas e aluguel de espaço caríssimo. 
É talvez possível que de Cotia você tenha visada para a torre da Terremark, onde você pode de lá contratar capacidade para quase qualquer lugar da grande SP ou já comprar capacidade Internet de alguém que esteja lá, como Alog e Durand, por exemplo. 

Seguem as coordenadas próximas da torre da Terremark para você verificar se enxerga ela de algum lugar:
23°29'32.12"S
46°48'24.96"W

----------


## UsadosMAC

> O pico do Jaraguá é um local com frequências muito congestionadas e aluguel de espaço caríssimo. 
> É talvez possível que de Cotia você tenha visada para a torre da Terremark, onde você pode de lá contratar capacidade para quase qualquer lugar da grande SP ou já comprar capacidade Internet de alguém que esteja lá, como Alog e Durand, por exemplo. 
> 
> Seguem as coordenadas próximas da torre da Terremark para você verificar se enxerga ela de algum lugar:
> 23°29'32.12"S
> 46°48'24.96"W



Olá Rubens,

Beleza... na topografia dá visão perfeita, agora é só verificar no visual se há arvores ou edificios. (Em Cotia estou a 924 metros e voces estão a 818 metros, colocando 15 metros da minha torre e mais 20 metros da sua caixa d' agua).

Voce tem o contato destas empresas para negociar a compra do link.


Anderson

----------


## NetoGO23

Vou anexar aqui um contrato q a Brasil Telecom me enviou mas com erro de 2 anos ele colocam 5 anos.

----------


## percival

> Caro Percival, estou há quase de 2 meses tentando obter uma informação relativamente simples, mas que está parecendo uma grande barreira à minha associação à ANID: LOCALIZAÇÃO do POP em GOIÁS.
> Simplesmente não consigo essa informação, já liguei, mandei mail e nada de saber do POP.
> Será que você poderia me ajudar?


Velho,

Me perdoe mas ta uma correria muito doida e eu passei para mais de uma pessoa de Goias esse endereço...

Aqui vai o POP de Goiania.

POP Aquarius:
Ed. Aquarius Center - Rua T36, 3182, seror Bueno


Percival

----------


## islan

Galera estou em MS e a OI está furando o olho pedindo R$ 2999,00 em um link de 2MB para provedor, se for empresa de outro ramo aí é R$ 1536,00, alguém tem idéia de como consigo link mais barato?

----------


## armc_2003

> Velho,
> 
> Me perdoe mas ta uma correria muito doida e eu passei para mais de uma pessoa de Goias esse endereço...
> 
> Aqui vai o POP de Goiania.
> 
> POP Aquarius:
> Ed. Aquarius Center - Rua T36, 3182, seror Bueno
> 
> ...


Percival, MUITO obrigado.
O João Meira me disse que tá muito apertado de serviço mesmo.
Esse meu "enjou" em ficar te pedindo a localização do POP pode até parecer bobagem, mas pra nossa empresa é assunto de CONTINUAR NO MERCADO OU SAIR DELE.

----------


## armc_2003

> Galera estou em MS e a OI está furando o olho pedindo R$ 2999,00 em um link de 2MB para provedor, se for empresa de outro ramo aí é R$ 1536,00, alguém tem idéia de como consigo link mais barato?


 :Dancing2: KAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAK, eles te aplicaram essa também?!?!?!? Bem vindo ao clube! :Party:

----------


## claudemirnetlink

> Anderson,
> 
> Realmente a ANID não se dedica exclusivamente a fornecer Link de Internet. O site tambem não está lá essas coisas.
> 
> O fato é que compramos banda IP e tambem transporte e disponibilisamos para nossos associados como uma das nossas ações, que apesar de não ser a principal, para pequenos provedores na maioria dos casos significa continuar no mercado ou quebrar.
> 
> Temos muitos pops espalhados pelo Brasil e o valor por mega pago pelos associados gira em torno de R$550, no teu caso em Cotia vou avaliar como podemos te atender com link, precisaríamos fechar pelo menos 20 megas na região para tornar viável, mas é assim que começa, você fala para os colegas e em uma duas semanas já tem demanda para 30 ou 40 megas.
> 
> Agradeço pela opiniaão sobre o site, vou colocar um topico so sobre os Links da ANID e como funciona.
> ...


 

Ola Percival, e qual seria o valor do mega aqui pra Natal/RN. no momento estou pagando 637,00 por mega.

----------


## islan

Olá Percival, a ANID consegue preço bom para o MS?
Como funciona a filiação?

----------


## leomanpotencial

Olá. Aqui na Bahia (interior) próx. a Paulo Afonso, ocorreu caso semelhante ao do colega de MG, no qual a OI cobrou mais por se tratar de um provedor, só que bem pior. Eles simplesmente disseram-me que ao OI havia suspendido totalmente a venda de links de velocidade acima de 512kbps. GOstaria de saber a ANID atenderia à cidade de Paulo Afonso(BA)? Grato.!

----------


## 1929

> Olá. Aqui na Bahia (interior) próx. a Paulo Afonso, ocorreu caso semelhante ao do colega de MG, no qual a OI cobrou mais por se tratar de um provedor, só que bem pior. Eles simplesmente disseram-me que ao OI havia suspendido totalmente a venda de links de velocidade acima de 512kbps. GOstaria de saber a ANID atenderia à cidade de Paulo Afonso(BA)? Grato.!


Taí mais um efeito da fusão OI-BRT.
Agora está na mídia a fusão da Sadia/Perdigão.
Bom para nós, não sei, não acompanho de perto.
Mas a noticia vem acompanhada de outra, que o CADE ainda vai fazer uma análise com o objetivo de verificar se há risco ao consumidor, tendo em vista um possível monopólio.

Mantendo as devidas proporções, será que o CADE foi invocado para fazer a mesma análise no caso da OI? Pelo contrário, o Lula Jr conseguiu até que o pai mudasse a lei para fazer valer a fusão.
Agora está aí o problemão.
E logo vindo de quem em 97 foi para as ruas com bandeiraços contra as privatizações, porque colocava o consumidor em desvantagem diante do poderio da iniciativa privada.
Quanta hipocrisia dos governantes. É o poder do "trono".
Podem ter a certeza que, a se confirmar esta prática da OI, todos nós que dependemos dela, iremos para o saco. Quem terá forças para reverter um quadro destes?

----------


## islan

Acredito que uma associação forte deve mostrar esses fatos à Anatel, ou até mesmo nós provedores provar o monopólio que estão criando...
Agora pra melhorar ainda mais, a Embratel está em contato com o OI para estudarem equiparação de preços, ou seja, a alternativa era a Embratel, agora está se unindo com o OI para no meu ponto de vista, aumentar o preço em conjunto, porque aí quem vai ser o besta que vai concorrer com eles???

----------


## 1929

> Acredito que uma associação forte deve mostrar esses fatos à Anatel, ou até mesmo nós provedores provar o monopólio que estão criando...
> Agora pra melhorar ainda mais, a Embratel está em contato com o OI para estudarem equiparação de preços, ou seja, a alternativa era a Embratel, agora está se unindo com o OI para no meu ponto de vista, aumentar o preço em conjunto, porque aí quem vai ser o besta que vai concorrer com eles???


Amigo, ísto é muito sério mesmo.
Onde você viu isso? Seria uma prova de formação de Cartel.

E viva os barbudos.

----------


## rubensk

> Olá Rubens,
> 
> Beleza... na topografia dá visão perfeita, agora é só verificar no visual se há arvores ou edificios. (Em Cotia estou a 924 metros e voces estão a 818 metros, colocando 15 metros da minha torre e mais 20 metros da sua caixa d' agua).
> 
> Voce tem o contato destas empresas para negociar a compra do link.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Durand: Eduardo Parajo, eduardo -arroba- durand.com.br, Tel: (11) 3078-3866
Alog: Jose Henrique Bermejo	bermejo -arroba- alog.com.br 11 3524-4342
Terremark: Ligio Gomes, lgomes -arroba- terremark.com 11 3046-2803 

Como a Alog só tem conexão mas não espaço próprio na Terremark, provavelmente o Parajo seja quem consiga mais facilmente integrar a conexão, uso da torre e banda para montar a solução. O custo por Mbps da Alog é menor, mas você teria mais custos fixos com a Terremark, o que para sua demanda 10 Mbps talvez não desse mesmo o melhor preço.

----------


## armc_2003

> Velho,
> 
> Me perdoe mas ta uma correria muito doida e eu passei para mais de uma pessoa de Goias esse endereço...
> 
> Aqui vai o POP de Goiania.
> 
> POP Aquarius:
> Ed. Aquarius Center - Rua T36, 3182, seror Bueno
> 
> ...


Percival, sei que já estou começando a ficar chato, mas é necessário que eu te pergunte: Tem como passar as cordenadas de onde se encontra esse edifício?

----------


## armc_2003

Bom o meu problema de LINK está quase resolvido. Estou em Goiás e quem quiser uma ajudinha pra resolver o este problema, entre em contato.

----------


## waldicley

> Podem contar comigo.
> Se alguém precisar de algo aqui junto a ANATEL em Brasília, fico a disposição.


gostaria de saber como faço pra comerçar a regularizar o meu provedor?
sou do maranhao e gostaria de saber quanto custa inicialmente?

----------


## deniss

ainda aguardando resposta/contatos pra conseguir link pra o piaui 

pelo geito so com a oi kk(imposivel)

agradeco a todos :Call:

----------


## rubensk

> ainda aguardando resposta/contatos pra conseguir link pra o piaui 
> 
> pelo geito so com a oi kk(imposivel)
> 
> agradeco a todos


Uma hipotése para quem tem algum link com a concessionária e só não consegue expandir é a contratação de satélite unidirecional para o canal de retorno. A idéia é usar o canal com a Oi para o tráfego nacional, e fazer o internacional via satélite subindo pela Oi e descendo pelo satélite. 

A Loral me parece a mais adequada a procurar; dependendo da banda ela vai te atender diretamente ou dizer para comprar de alguém que já tenha comprado um segmento espacial dela.

----------


## jociano

> ainda aguardando resposta/contatos pra conseguir link pra o piaui 
> 
> pelo geito so com a oi kk(imposivel)
> 
> agradeco a todos


Dennis,

É de qual cidade do Piauí? Dependendo da cidade posso te ajudar no LINK. Me add no msn:

suporte arroba acessohosting ponto com

Abraços!!!

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Uma hipotése para quem tem algum link com a concessionária e só não consegue expandir é a contratação de satélite unidirecional para o canal de retorno. A idéia é usar o canal com a Oi para o tráfego nacional, e fazer o internacional via satélite subindo pela Oi e descendo pelo satélite. 
> 
> A Loral me parece a mais adequada a procurar; dependendo da banda ela vai te atender diretamente ou dizer para comprar de alguém que já tenha comprado um segmento espacial dela.


Olá Rubens,

Achei interessante, apesar de estar na grande SP... aqui tem muitos locais remotos... sendo inviavel levar um link de uma cidade a outra devido a regiões montanhosas ou matas preservadas.

Poderia detalhar melhor como funciona e se possivel informar o contato da "LORAL"


Grato,
Anderson

----------


## rubensk

> Olá Rubens,
> 
> Achei interessante, apesar de estar na grande SP...


O seu caso era mais de ir até a torre da Terremark mesmo... 




> aqui tem muitos locais remotos... sendo inviavel levar um link de uma cidade a outra devido a regiões montanhosas ou matas preservadas.


Sobre regiões montanhosas (não preservadas), tem gente que já colocou link de rádio em lugar que só subindo em lombo de burro, e alimentação solar / eólica / diesel é suficiente para dispositivos pequenos. Às vezes colocar um repetidor passivo (antenas ligadas por cabo) é suficiente para fazer um enlace funcionar. 

Matas preservadas tem que ser contornadas por outra rota mesmo, quer seja uma rota de rádio ou fibra. Se os clientes chegaram lá, algum jeito de chegar com enlace lá tem... :-)

Veja que o custo dessa estrutura toda pode ser alto, e nem por isso o poder econômico desse cliente é maior do que de onde é barato atender, e nem por isso ele deixa de comparar o preço com o praticado em regiões de escala muito maior. Enquanto as verbas do FUST/FUNTEL não forem usadas para esse que era seu propósito, não tem muito jeito. 




> Poderia detalhar melhor como funciona


Uma boa explicação está no site do Ragio (link na linha abaixo):
Ragio - Internet por Satelite

O Ragio é um dos serviços nesse modelo usando satélites da Telesat (unidade da Loral para serviços via satélite, o nome Loral é mais usado para tecnologia de satélites). 




> e se possivel informar o contato da "LORAL"


Quem me procurou de lá não está mais, o telefone deles é (21) 3211-9703/9720.

----------


## rubensk

> Ola, faço otimos descontos para provedores que usam links da telemar da oi.
> ate 90% de descontos em linkes , add [email protected] que negociamos.
> abraço!!!


Algumas notícias para ler antes de fazer isso:
http://www.viacomercial.com.br/ler_c...dConteudo=9614

Teve uma outra deste ano que eu agora não estou achando...

----------


## UsadosMAC

> O seu caso era mais de ir até a torre da Terremark mesmo... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre regiões montanhosas (não preservadas), tem gente que já colocou link de rádio em lugar que só subindo em lombo de burro, e alimentação solar / eólica / diesel é suficiente para dispositivos pequenos. Às vezes colocar um repetidor passivo (antenas ligadas por cabo) é suficiente para fazer um enlace funcionar. 
> 
> Matas preservadas tem que ser contornadas por outra rota mesmo, quer seja uma rota de rádio ou fibra. Se os clientes chegaram lá, algum jeito de chegar com enlace lá tem... :-)
> 
> Veja que o custo dessa estrutura toda pode ser alto, e nem por isso o poder econômico desse cliente é maior do que de onde é barato atender, e nem por isso ele deixa de comparar o preço com o praticado em regiões de escala muito maior. Enquanto as verbas do FUST/FUNTEL não forem usadas para esse que era seu propósito, não tem muito jeito. 
> ...



Olá Rubens,

Realmente não existe barreiras quando o usuário necessita de internet, questão de 15 dias assinamos contrato com um usuário para levar internet a uma região totalmente remota, o cliente pagou um belo valor pela estrutura com torre e radio.

Referente a satelite acho que não vira... tem algumas empresas aqui na região que utilizava e sempre reclamavam de lentidão, com tempo ruim nem se fala. Outra questão é se eu atuar com satelite pela SCM terei que identificar a Anatel cada cidade atendida e pagar taxa de licenciamento... na ponta do lapis não é bom negocio no meu ponto de vista.


Anderson

----------


## ederamboni

up

----------


## seticom

Hoje para provedores que possuem e precisam de mais de 30Mb de link, agente consegue entregar link para o provedor há em média R$ 450,00 o Mb.
Colocamos o provedor diretamente no Data-Center em SP. E la trabalhamos com diversas operadoras. criando uma redundancia gigante e mantendo a qualidade do link!

Bom os interessados podem me procurar tb

[email protected]
(15) 9627-3078

Abraços!

----------


## pitboyrn

conheço vários caso de associações que tem uma boa finalidade, mas tem outras que se disfarçam para enganar um grupo de pessoas bem intensionadas, que serão usadas, muito cuidado "associação"

----------


## pitboyrn

teleassociação, tem várias por ai, dizendo ser para inclusão, mas funciona igualzinho a OI, EMBRATEL,INTELIG ,TELEFONICA, ETC...., cuidado com essas são perigosas.

----------


## 1929

> teleassociação, tem várias por ai, dizendo ser para inclusão, mas funciona igualzinho a OI, EMBRATEL,INTELIG ,TELEFONICA, ETC...., cuidado com essas são perigosas.


Amigo, assim fica muito vago.
Não sei se voce teve algum dissabor ou mal entendido com link ou serviço de alguma associação.
Concordo que não deva queimar nomes pois este não é o objetivo do forum, queimar alguém.

Mas um elogio as associações sérias seria bem vindo.
Pode até começar assim: das associações que conheço, estas................ são sérias.

Assim você não acusa ninguém mas também não magoa aqueles que estão a trabalhar com seriedade.

Ou então morre o assunto aqui.

----------


## pitboyrn

é carlos sempre vejo seus posts, voce é uma cara gente boa, mas eu acho que voce verá a verdadeira cara da anid, quando vc começar usar o tão falado link ai no rs, voce e outros perceberão a verdadeira face destes dirigentes, e só reforçando peça para ele mostrar quais professores estão usando a internet de 18,00, sabe quantos NENHUM, pois eles assinaram contarto com prefeituras que se quer tinha link na região e sem avisar aos associados, somente para fazer politica, procure em guarabira na paraiba. o poder corroi. abra o olho.

----------


## lener

to dentro mas a pagina que vc passou para cadastrar nao entra me envie um email que mando os dados precisa ter scm? sou de Bataypora MS sera que chega aki rsr

----------


## Streit

Sera que aqui em ( Claudia - Mato Grosso ) chega? a unica operadora aqui é a OI antiga BRT , precisa ter SCM , ainda não tenho pois comeceis a poucos dias..

------------------------------------
www.conectanetworks.com.br
[email protected]

----------


## wimigasltda

> Sera que aqui em ( Claudia - Mato Grosso ) chega? a unica operadora aqui é a OI antiga BRT , precisa ter SCM , ainda não tenho pois comeceis a poucos dias..
> 
> ------------------------------------
> www.conectanetworks.com.br
> [email protected]



Então legalize o mais rápido possivel antes que te fechem

Abraços.

----------


## marquinho

[QUOTE=percival;404824]Anderson,

Realmente a ANID não se dedica exclusivamente a fornecer Link de Internet. O site tambem não está lá essas coisas.

O fato é que compramos banda IP e tambem transporte e disponibilisamos para nossos associados como uma das nossas ações, que apesar de não ser a principal, para pequenos provedores na maioria dos casos significa continuar no mercado ou quebrar.

Temos muitos pops espalhados pelo Brasil e o valor por mega pago pelos associados gira em torno de R$550, no teu caso em Cotia vou avaliar como podemos te atender com link, precisaríamos fechar pelo menos 20 megas na região para tornar viável, mas é assim que começa, você fala para os colegas e em uma duas semanas já tem demanda para 30 ou 40 megas.

Agradeço pela opiniaão sobre o site, vou colocar um topico so sobre os Links da ANID e como funciona.

Forte Abraço

Grande irmao, peço que entre em contato comigo, estou precisando com urgencia de link da cidade de Presidente Dutra-mA, la passa fibra da eletronet. queria ver com vc se é possivel fazer um clerchannell ou venda de link direto com a ANID, AGUARDO.... MSN: [email protected]

----------


## mktguaruja

Pessoal, sera que em disponibilidade para baixada santista. Eu vi o unotel, o mais proximo seria mogi das cruzes, em linha reta da 50km, so que é muito morro em volta, ficaria complicado de ir buscar o dedicado.

----------


## ederamboni

Amigo e para Regiao Oeste do Parana?!!!

----------


## lopesgvo

Boa noite Manoel, estou interessado sou de Suzano, Gde São Paulo.

----------


## stevens144

Tem um mapa da Unotel e das regioes q ela atende alguem tem ai?

----------


## mktguaruja

Stevens, ta na mão rsrs

http://www.unotel.com.br/arquivos/Ma...notel_Rev4.pdf




> Tem um mapa da Unotel e das regioes q ela atende alguem tem ai?

----------


## stevens144

hehe.. valeu!

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Anderson,
> 
> Realmente a ANID não se dedica exclusivamente a fornecer Link de Internet. O site tambem não está lá essas coisas.
> 
> O fato é que compramos banda IP e tambem transporte e disponibilisamos para nossos associados como uma das nossas ações, que apesar de não ser a principal, para pequenos provedores na maioria dos casos significa continuar no mercado ou quebrar.
> 
> Temos muitos pops espalhados pelo Brasil e o valor por mega pago pelos associados gira em torno de R$550, no teu caso em Cotia vou avaliar como podemos te atender com link, precisaríamos fechar pelo menos 20 megas na região para tornar viável, mas é assim que começa, você fala para os colegas e em uma duas semanas já tem demanda para 30 ou 40 megas.
> 
> Agradeço pela opiniaão sobre o site, vou colocar um topico so sobre os Links da ANID e como funciona.
> ...


Olá Percival,

Ja estivemos em contato algumas vezes por telefone, da época que postei o comentario até hoje ja adquerimos um link de 300Mb para a região de São Roque (Interior), agora estamos expandindo nosso rede para Cotia, proximo a matriz da Global Crossing/Impsat, nesta região um parceiro esta concretizando um cabeamento para atender a região, desta forma a empresa irá montar um backbone na cidade.

Percival, em Cotia iremos iniciar com 50Mb... verifica o valor para nos atender.

No aguardo.
Anderson

----------


## mktguaruja

Caramba tantos megas ^^ rsrs

Eu to tentando negociar um 4 megas no maximo, mais fica dificil pois um valor enconta so fica acima de 10 megas. E 10 megas aqui é disperdicio. Mais quase certeza que vou fechar com o Ronaldo da W2i Telecom.




> Olá Percival,
> 
> Ja estivemos em contato algumas vezes por telefone, da época que postei o comentario até hoje ja adquerimos um link de 300Mb para a região de São Roque (Interior), agora estamos expandindo nosso rede para Cotia, proximo a matriz da Global Crossing/Impsat, nesta região um parceiro esta concretizando um cabeamento para atender a região, desta forma a empresa irá montar um backbone na cidade.
> 
> Percival, em Cotia iremos iniciar com 50Mb... verifica o valor para nos atender.
> 
> No aguardo.
> Anderson

----------


## lopesgvo

Boa tarde, não consegui preencher a ficha que se encontra no inicio deste tópico, acesso a pagina mas da erro, gostaria de esta recebendo informação sobre este negócio, quem puder me ajudar eu vou agradecer e clicar na estrelinha hehehehe.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Caramba tantos megas ^^ rsrs
> 
> Eu to tentando negociar um 4 megas no maximo, mais fica dificil pois um valor enconta so fica acima de 10 megas. E 10 megas aqui é disperdicio. Mais quase certeza que vou fechar com o Ronaldo da W2i Telecom.


Até 3 meses atras aqui tinhamos 2Mb de Link Dedicado como a maioria dos provedores, tivemos a oportunidade de crescimento com o fechamento de contrato com um condominio residencial e comercial e uma ótima negociação para aquisição deste link...

Atualmente comercializamos link para provedores que geram nossa receita...

Anderson

----------


## mktguaruja

Eu também to quase fechando um condominio e pequenos centros comerciais. To querendo da uma levanta aqui em relação de cliente em torno de 25%, ai consideralmente irei aumentar a banda. Vlw e boa sorte ai para seus negocios.

----------


## rubensk

Em Cotia na Global Crossing há um PIX do PTT-Metro. Se sua demanda global é de 50M, já justifica ter uma conexão com o PTT-Metro para ter 20M sem custos que não o de chegar na Global Crossing. Como eles são muito chatos para chegar lá com rádio, você provavelmente vai ter que construir um quarteirão ou dois de fibra aérea nas imediações e daí por numa torre ligando com sua estrutura.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Em Cotia na Global Crossing há um PIX do PTT-Metro. Se sua demanda global é de 50M, já justifica ter uma conexão com o PTT-Metro para ter 20M sem custos que não o de chegar na Global Crossing. Como eles são muito chatos para chegar lá com rádio, você provavelmente vai ter que construir um quarteirão ou dois de fibra aérea nas imediações e daí por numa torre ligando com sua estrutura.


Tudo bem Rubensk,

Não entendi, como ter 20Mb sem custos dos 50Mb que necessito.

A minha infra-estrutura vai sair praticamente ao lado do backbone da Global Crossing.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

> Tudo bem Rubensk,
> 
> Não entendi, como ter 20Mb sem custos dos 50Mb que necessito.
> 
> A minha infra-estrutura vai sair praticamente ao lado do backbone da Global Crossing.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Rubens, o que você está falando é sobre trocar tráfego? Já li alguma coisa mas não entendi bem como isso funciona e como seria possível esta economia.

----------


## Zucchi

Até agora só vi vantagens quando é para se conectar no PTT. E nas cidades que não tem PTT continuamos a sofrer do mesmo jeito...

Pedir um canal lan to lan ou clear channel é o mesmo valor de pedir um IP. Internet.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Até agora só vi vantagens quando é para se conectar no PTT. E nas cidades que não tem PTT continuamos a sofrer do mesmo jeito...
> 
> Pedir um canal lan to lan ou clear channel é o mesmo valor de pedir um IP. Internet.


Olá Zucchi,

Nessas ocasiões você pode retirar o link em um PTT e fazer o enlace até sua estação, ou contratar um provedor para fazer esta ultima milha, vi que você esta em SP e há muitos provedores que podem fazer isso.

Que local de SP voce esta?

Anderson

----------


## Zucchi

> Olá Zucchi,
> 
> Nessas ocasiões você pode retirar o link em um PTT e fazer o enlace até sua estação, ou contratar um provedor para fazer esta ultima milha, vi que você esta em SP e há muitos provedores que podem fazer isso.
> 
> Que local de SP voce esta?
> 
> Anderson


Olá Anderson!

Estou em Divinolandia - SP (25km de Poços de Caldas - MG)

Via LAN-TO-LAN 10mbps custam no choro mor R$ 10.000,00 e 6 meses para instalar... 

Na região, não tem nenhum PTT. Creio eu que o PTT mais próximo é Campinas...  :Frown:

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá Zucchi,

De momento não há outra forma.

Estamos negociando com uma multinacional para levar link para BH, RJ alem de SP onde ja atuamos efetivamente, ainda está em projeto, mas se for viavel a ramificação da fibra desta empresa pretendemos comercializar link a R$ 200,00 o Mb.


Anderson

----------


## maxelldj

Entrega em Lauro de Freitas / Ba ?

----------


## usuario2012

Aki pra santa catarina quero fechar 20 mega mais a embratel demora muito se tiver disponibilidade tamos ai

----------


## datacorpore

Temos rede em RJ,MG e implantando no resto do sudeste e sul. Boa parte das localidades que falaram temos como atender, a menos de 200 reais o mega para velocidades altas.
http://www.datacorpore.com.br/contato.php

----------

